# 3DS extra slide-pad + Monster Hunter 3G confirmed!



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

*CONFIRMED:*










*Thickness portrayal from GAF:*





*Details:*
- It looks like it has L2, R2 buttons...?


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It is an official Nintendo product, it is called the "Expansion Slidepad", and it will be coming out some time in the future for an undetermined price.
> QUOTEOfficially the cradle adds:
> - A right analog slide-pad
> - R1, R2, L2 shoulder buttons (the normal 3DS L1 button is not replaced)
> ...



*More pictures:*
http://www.gamekyo.com/newsfr43022_monster...iers-scans.html

http://ds.ign.com/articles/119/1192682p1.html
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=443839

While I do think this is completely hideous, I have to try it out before making final judgement. It looks like it might feel like a console controller.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 7, 2011)

Yay, it's a peripheral, not a new console.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 7, 2011)

If this turns out to be true, the best thing to do would be to bundle the attachment with Monster Hunter 3G (Thought it was supposed to be Tri G? Oh well.).


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really mind the second slidepad unless it sucks a hell lot of battery and it's affordable.

As for MH 3G, nice rumor. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

An attachment to to portable is a bad idea.

It'll make the device even less portable.

A very sloppy solution for Nintendo's mistake.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh WOW... ridiculous. It's like Nintendo is affirming that putting only one analog was a bad idea (AND IT WAS, seeing how everyone complained about having only one in the PSP, Nintendo could easily have two in their 3DS).


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Oh WOW... ridiculous. It's like Nintendo is affirming that putting only one analog was a bad idea (AND IT WAS, seeing how everyone complained about having only one in the PSP, Nintendo could easily have two in their 3DS).


I'm fairly certain that Nintendo flat out admitted it was a mistake only having one analog.
So it's not "like" it, it IS it, ahaha.

With more and more rumours slowly getting confirmed, maybe a hardware revision really is on the horizon.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Oh WOW... ridiculous. It's like Nintendo is affirming that putting only one analog was a bad idea (AND IT WAS, seeing how everyone complained about having only one in the PSP, Nintendo could easily have two in their 3DS).


What I am surprised is that most games work very well with just an analog on the 3DS (the camera control is brilliant)

I have to agree, a huge mistake on Nintendo's part.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Yay, it's a peripheral, not a new console.
> This.
> 
> Wouldn't mind if it nice fitting peripheral and not a new 3DS. At least not so early.
> ...


And I didn't know about "huge" mistake either.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

I can see it now, Ambassador Program 2.

"We're sorry you wasted $250 or $170 on our beta 3DS, here's 20 more worthless nes roms and a bulky, ugly attachment." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe a mistake not having a 2nd analog slider, but Nintendo also said they couldn't add a 2nd one in because there was just no more room.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 7, 2011)

no freakin way they can add it, it wont happen this is just internet hype rumor denied I dont want this to happen either they should have built the 2nd one in when they could


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 7, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> If this turns out to be true, the best thing to do would be to bundle the attachment with Monster Hunter 3G (Thought it was supposed to be Tri G? Oh well.).


I still think it will be bundled with Kid Icarus for lefties. When they first announced the game, tons of lefties were complaining about how they would play.

If all these rumors are true, it's just going to go over the ABXY buttons for games like that. I don't see why it would be needed for Monster Hunter at all.


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 7, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because MH sells like hotcakes and would ensure everyone gets the attachment, ahaha.
That and the biggest complaint about the PSP MH is the lack of a right analog.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> no freakin way they can add it, it wont happen this is just internet hype rumor denied I dont want this to happen either they should have built the 2nd one in when they could


Nintendo has a history of "oh shit!" hardware patches. Examples: the N64 RAM pack necessary to play Majora's Mask and the Motion Plus Attachment for the Wiimote needed to play several games.

This is the 3rd one and probably the worst.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

One question:

I'm extremely confused. Is the second slide pad even confirmed?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> If all these rumors are true, it's just going to go over the ABXY buttons for games like that. I don't see why it would be needed for Monster Hunter at all.



It wouldn't be a slider if that was done that way, and plenty of people would complain about not having the kind of control with it as they do with the left slider.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> One question:
> 
> I'm extremely confused. Is the second slide pad even confirmed?


Famitsu is an extremely reliable, trusted source.
No official confirmation from N.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 7, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the point of the second analog would be to move the camera...

If they make the ABXY an analog stick... sure you can move the camera then... but then you don't have any buttons.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Gh0sti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um m+ made things better red steel 2 says HI!


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 7, 2011)

The extra slide pad is either a good thing or a bad thing. I don't think there will be a mid-ground.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 7, 2011)

Monster Hunter *3G*? That is very misleading, as the 3DS obviously doesn't have 3G (but the PSvita does). Sticking that title will confuse gamers to thinking the 3DS has 3G and will only disappoint.

as to that slide pad peripheral, i hope it's not some flimsy attachment but something that really works well. and i hope devs take advantage of it (but not to the point that they rely on it too much, it should always be optional).


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter *3G*? That is very misleading, as the 3DS obviously doesn't have 3G (but the PSvita does). Sticking that title will confuse gamers to thinking the 3DS has 3G and will only disappoint.


it's apparently tri g. not exactly 3


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Monster Hunter *3G*? That is very misleading, as the 3DS obviously doesn't have 3G (but the PSvita does). Sticking that title will confuse gamers to thinking the 3DS has 3G and will only disappoint.
> 
> For how much it cost to begin with, it *SHOULD* have it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you fail to realize this: The N64 was made so that it COULD be expanded like that.  It had a small cartridge behind a cover that needed a small tool to remove.  Remove it, put the RAM expansion in, and throw away the jumper if you wanted since no games require ONLY the jumper.  The Wii with M+, you add it to the attachment slot on a remote, as it *is* an attachment.  They eventually decided to integrate it into the controllers.

How is the 3DS one gonna work though, is what I am wondering.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

HAHAH, lol. It's supposed to be like it, but with an R button in it too.

Regardless of the outcome, it'll be Nintendo shooting thenselves in the foot. Why the hell didn't they put it there in the first place? And you can be sure that the revision will have two analogs from start, if this ends being true.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaf is speculating this add-on could be integrated into the battery cover assembly and stick out to the right of the system. Wild people, those neogaf's are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would at least allow the system to close and possibly make room for a bigger battery.

Lol @ previous post. --what to do about the wireless switch? Ahh, engineering nightmare!

Answer to my own question: render wireless switch obsolete with software option. 
Firmware update confirmed!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

How the hell is that actually gonna latch onto the system though, let alone interface with it o.o

Btw, obvious shop is obvious.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 7, 2011)

Somewhere in all the discussions I've seen about this rumor someone suggested the possibility of a suction cup peripheral that attaches onto the touch screen. That could work, and would leave the action buttons available. Something that goes over the action buttons would just suck, plus I can't see how it would attach securely.

I guess we'll know soon enough. Hopefully its just intended for a single game I don't give a damn about.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> HAHAH, lol. It's supposed to be like it, but with an R button in it too.
> 
> Regardless of the outcome, it'll be Nintendo shooting thenselves in the foot. Why the hell didn't they put it there in the first place? And you can be sure that the revision will have two analogs from start, if this ends being true.



Impossible.  There is no way that thing can attach to the 3DS.  The 3DS cannot recieve input from ANY of it's ports.  Unless I've been mistaken this whole time, and the charge port can recieve stuff.  Which it can't.  There's no way one can be made without making a brand new 3DS.  And if they do that without like...trading a 3DS into Nintendo themselves for the new one for like...$30/$40.  If they don't, Nintendo's done.

As for the picture, look at the lighting on the "attachment".  It's incorrect.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Use Ir to function. Fit in small space while lifting 3ds just a bit. Use clock battery(could last years idk).
Come with charger(partly jk). Look like it was build in. 

Joke Contains rumble feature. /joke



			
				alunral said:
			
		

> Impossible.  There is no way that thing can attach to the 3DS.  The 3DS cannot recieve input from ANY of it's ports.  Unless I've been mistaken this whole time, and the charge port can recieve stuff.  Which it can't.  There's no way one can be made without making a brand new 3DS.  And if they do that without like...trading a 3DS into Nintendo themselves for the new one for like...$30/$40.  If they don't, Nintendo's done.
> 
> As for the picture, look at the lighting on the "attachment".  It's incorrect.
> $30/$40 because of a slide pad? Done because of a slide pad?
> ...


No... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't that be a horrible battery sapper?


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> snippy
> Impossible.  There is no way that thing can attach to the 3DS.  *The 3DS cannot recieve input from ANY of it's ports.*  Unless I've been mistaken this whole time, and the charge port can recieve stuff.  Which it can't.  There's no way one can be made without making a brand new 3DS.  And if they do that without like...trading a 3DS into Nintendo themselves for the new one for like...$30/$40.  If they don't, Nintendo's done.
> Some sort of local wireless connection maybe?
> 
> QUOTEWon't that be a horrible battery sapper?



The wifi can go on for days by itself. So I guess not? 

I doubt the 3DS could be connected online if the system is connected to a wireless accessory though. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> alunral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And drop the battery life to little more then 2 hours?  Yeah right.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

This isn't 100% confirmed. Maybe we shouldn't be too "excited" over this (note the inverted commas).

Just because it comes from a source which makes true reports doesn't make it fully confirmed.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 7, 2011)

Well done nintendo i support the pad there no need for a new ds version


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This isn't 100% confirmed. Maybe we shouldn't be too "excited" over this (note the inverted commas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering having streetpass on all day, would it really take that much power?


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

There are people speculating it'll look like a cradle of sorts... it can work... maybe. It'll end as a clusterfuck though. =X

If this is true, I would wait the shit out for the inevitable redesign with this second analog already added.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Some sort of local wireless connection maybe?





			
				alunral said:
			
		

> And drop the battery life to little more then 2 hours?  Yeah right.


With such a close proximity I doubt it needs a strong radio signal. Besides having wifi connected to the net on only reduces the battery life  about 10%.
Short range local wireless should be even less.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

Streetpass is a passive process. Something active like a control input would take much more power (somebody please correct me if I'm wrong). Knowing Nintendo wi-fi, your inputs would probably lag anyways.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> There are people speculating it'll look like a cradle of sorts... it can work... maybe. It'll end as a clusterfuck though. =X
> 
> If this is true, I would wait the shit out for the inevitable redesign with this second analog already added.
> Well, unless you want Mario or other exclusives:
> ...


I believe so too. Just like leaving your wireless switch on and having an actual wi-fi battle in pokemon where my axew crushes my friend's magikarp.

The difference is actually quite significant.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That argument one of the goddamn stupidest I've still ever heard.  Ever hear of something call exclusives?  Besides Mario?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That argument one of the goddamn stupidest I've still ever heard.  Ever hear of something call *exclusives*?  Besides Mario?


Mario is one of the exclusives (a first-party exclusive). Most popular out of the rest. 

Only a few would want a new console with dual analog simply just for the exclusive they like (unless you like all of them and hate/or even love Ninty's third party lineup).


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> There are people speculating it'll look like a *cradle of sorts.*.. it can work... maybe. It'll end as a clusterfuck though. =X
> 
> If this is true, I would wait the shit out for the inevitable redesign with this second analog already added.
> Wait,what?
> ...


Wait,what?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

AAANNNDDD it's real!


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> AAANNNDDD it's real!
> -snip-


ANNNNNNNNNNNNND it's ugly.
:


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> AAANNNDDD it's real!


WAIT. Are you kidding me!?!?


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

OH WOW!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Anakir (Sep 7, 2011)

For some reason, I had a really huge feeling that they were gonna make this the first time I heard 3ds only comes with 1 analog nub. Didn't know I was gonna be right. But the design.. holy fuck.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

i had something like that for my ds ages ago it kept slipping out


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would it have been simpler if I had said that Nintendo wireless and wifi blows? They seem to have issues making it adequate to meet today's standards. It's like online is the plague to them and they just include it because they feel like they have to.

On topic: That picture is, uh, interesting. There goes that portability.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

lol


----------



## Nebz (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> AAANNNDDD it's real!
> -snip-



Oh boy.... Is it in a cradle? Also, the 3DS now totally reminds me of a black D-Terminal from Digimon Adventure 02.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Why the hell didn't they put it there in the first place?



I've answered that question in basically every thread concerning this, including this thread. There was no room. Check any site displaying the guts of the system, or open up a 3DS, and you'll see why.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may issues it online shop, but I have no problems wifi on the 3DS.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was more of Miyamoto thinking that the gyroscope was a replacement for the second nub


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

After looking at the cradle, at least now people with large hands won't need to complain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I don't think it's any larger than the DSi XL (or is it?)


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> OH WOW!!! LOLOLOLOLOL


That looks like the ass end of Cape Canaveral.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> lol


that's awesome!


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad design then, they made it with the Vita, they could make it with the 3DS. They never tought people would want a second analog. +1 to Sony.


----------



## Anakir (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> lol



Lmfao. That looks just like it.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, that's...............sure something. I'm getting the feeling that it may hinder gameplay a bit. I wonder will it be required for some games, or will it be the next Motion Plus.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 7, 2011)

That thing better have a battery pack also... theres no way anybody is going to use that cradle just for a joystick.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe the second slidepad is for Wii U connectivity?

Just me though.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll wait until Nintendo actually says something.  You realize it's *not hard* to make a page like that to spread rumors, right?  Happens with Pokemon anytime new stuff is released.  And once again, until someone proves me wrong, the ports on the 3DS, minus the IR port, cannot recieve input.  At all.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> I'll wait until Nintendo actually says something.  You realize it's *not hard* to make a page like that to spread rumors, right?  Happens with Pokemon anytime new stuff is released.  And once again, until someone proves me wrong, the ports on the 3DS, minus the IR port, cannot recieve input.  At all.



Too bad everything's coming from a credible source.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

From Neogaf:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's a cradle that holds the 3DS and has both a second analog stick *and an R2 button.*
> 
> It adds about a centimeter to the left, *an inch to the right,* and an **additional* inch of thickness to the bottom* of the unit, making the whole system almost 2 inches tall.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> I'll wait until Nintendo actually says something.  You realize it's *not hard* to make a page like that to spread rumors, right?  Happens with Pokemon anytime new stuff is released.  And once again, until someone proves me wrong, the ports on the 3DS, minus the* IR port*, cannot recieve input.  At all.


Probably what they can use. I didn't mind the idea, it just could have been pretty it up a bit.

Ok, so it doesn't look so bad,but still not buying.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Some sites really think this is 100% real.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> From Neogaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 inches tall? The 3DS is gonna be a monster.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... if it adds an additional battery pack. I really hope so. 1" of thickness without any battery sounds a bit weird.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> alunral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point?  Credible source or not, I still fail to see this being real.  But hey, you never know, it could be.  I'm just going to wait until Nintendo announces this, or it shows up in stores, to believe it.  Because as it stands, it looks goddamn ridiculous.  Back to the GBASP-addon days.

EDIT: If this is a battery pack too, fine.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> From Neogaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an R2. It's the R that you can't reach because of the accessorie.

And yeah, it IS real.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry for additional post, but Monster Hunter Tri G *may* be 100% confirmed after all.



Spoiler












From: here.

EDIT: made it into a spoiler


----------



## Nebz (Sep 7, 2011)

-_-
I'm kinda looking forward to a new model of the 3DS. 

I ain'tz be feelin dat peripheruuu yo


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

cradles suck i remember the one for my ds the fucking thing kept sliding out of it no matter what lock in thing it has


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

There's no need to post as user submits for that image, right?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Wonder what push Nintendo? 

Fans (didn't think most even cared) or devs?

Not at %100 believe factor myself. 

Anyone mad or just don't care?

Unless it is free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (forgot to add)


----------



## jan777 (Sep 7, 2011)

MH instabuy for me! (IDGAF what others think)

the extra slide pad... I hope it won't be something that will be required for some games like the motionplus. Maybe make it into a game enhancing peripheral but not something that is required to play a game. control options ftw!


----------



## Windaga (Sep 7, 2011)

That thing is uuuuuugly. 

I'll still get it though, especially if it doubles as a battery pack. I mean, don't get me wrong, it's cool that we have the option now, and as long as games don't force the use of a second analog stick, then there shouldn't be a problem for those that don't want it, but uh, a 2nd stick probably should've been there from the first place. 

And that thing's not fitting in my current carrying case, let alone my pocket.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

if it's got a batt pack it's got extra weight and that is gonna be pulling on the 3ds the whole time sooner or later it will pop out from the looks of how it just SITS in the cradle and it'll be right in the middle of your game


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 7, 2011)

For the love of god let this be a prank of some kind, or hell even just a item for left handed people so they can play games normally. I don't want to buy a entirely new bag just to hold my freaking 3DS. T_T


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 7, 2011)

I can see why Iwata may be on that ejection seat now.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys, it IS real.
01net is a fucking realiable source. They did get Vita specs, Wii U... and now this.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

People all complain on how ugly it is (remember Wii U?), later on they'll just accept it (I remember the time about the Wii where there was so much criticism).

I believe Nintendo can do a decent job on this one. It may look ugly, but I don't think it'll disappoint.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Guys, it IS real.


Why do you want it to be real so badly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As long as in not require, I didn't care.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Sep 7, 2011)

One thing guys, is a *cradle with a second circle pad*, that's different to a current accesory.
Is like playing with your 3DS with the official cradle, meanwhile you are charging it, but this have a circle pad + some new buttons (R1,R2 and L1).


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 7, 2011)

if its real it feels like a death sentence


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> People all complain on how ugly it is (remember Wii U?), later on they'll just accept it (I remember the time about the Wii where there was so much criticism).
> 
> I believe Nintendo can do a decent job on this one. It may look ugly, but I don't think it'll disappoint.



The problem with this is that we know it is a monster cradle. We have a visual on just how big it is. It will make all carrying accessories you have completely useless.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want, it is real. I'm just stating that. It's confirmed in a lot of sites already.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aren't they all sites with the same source?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you CAN pop it in and out, right? It's a cradle. Plus, you aren't forced to get the accessory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The reason why I say Ninty won't disappoint is because I have my cartridges washed down a few times and they're still as good. My DSi dropped a lot of times but still no issue.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Because the source is the same that always get the things right every week, in 2ch. Andriasang is a reliable source, Anoop wouldn't fuck with this. That's why it's real.

Anyway, look at how thick this shit is:


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Guys, it IS real.
> 01net is a fucking realiable source. They did get Vita specs, Wii U... and now this.


So there's a huge possibility that all their other rumors are true.

Iwata on the ejection seat, SMG not being a Nintendo idea and the limiting chipset for controller and development issues for the Wii-U?

Things are getting pretty crazy


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no saying you won't be. It all depends on how Nintendo chooses to use it. In the past, they've made modifying accessories mandatory, so you can never be sure. I can guarantee there won't be too many happy people if they have to drop $40 on an accessory to play newer games. This potentially screws those with smaller hands too (cough*children*cough), as they may not be able to easily reach the A/B/X/Y buttons anymore.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 7, 2011)

But it could simply be a prank.. a joke ya know..


Spoiler



please god let it be a joke or leftie support


----------



## MR_COW (Sep 7, 2011)

Nintendo makes me sad


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom part can be cut done by half and it would have been alright.

Could be made by third parties.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

IMO, The best way for Nintendo to ease this 'tension' is to include a portable charger/battery in the set (but it will be heavy).

Anyway to me, the accessory isn't all that bad. You have better controls now, and you can pop the accessory whenever you want. You aren't forced to get it either.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

Just because sites are all confirming the same source is real does not make that one source real.  Again, wait until Nintendo says something.  Worst case, this thing is not official, and will be used for Monster Hunter ONLY.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From 01net. Same people who, like Maedhros said, got the Vita specs, Wii U specs AND the second analog attachment ahead of time.

01net Mario Galaxy originates from an external source
01net Wii U rumors: Limiting chipset for controller, developer issues, release date talk
01Net's Fifth Nintendo Article: Iwata On The Ejection Seat

Linked to neoGAF since they have the english translations on the articles. Of course, there is still a possibility these could be false but with this peripheral news...I dunno what to say.


----------



## ReverseFate (Sep 7, 2011)

Spoiler












Yeah..... I don't think I want to keep my 3DS anymore...


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

It includes an R1/R2 and an L2 (L1 is from the console, it's not covered by the grip).

Sony likes to copy Nintendo, right?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, that looks rather terrible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see the concept of it, but I wouldn't ever want to carry that bulk around with me.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It includes an R1/R2 and an L2 (L1 is from the console, it's not covered by the grip).
> 
> *Sony likes to copy Nintendo, right?*


That's what fans say. Actually I won't care much as long the console is great = good enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, a cradle with just an analog really sounds illogical. Maybe that's why the 'copy'.

Besides, this isn't confirmed by Nintendo and there is something like 'Secret Solution: Monster Hunter Tri G 3DS' on that image. We shouldn't get too "excited".


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2011)

God it's hideous. Why we need a second analog I don't know. It's going to be annoying for those who bought the NYKO PP+. Boo Nintendo!!!


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh wait if this is real then how about those who installed the Nyko Power+ battery pack?  This addon will render a lot of accessories useless...

...ninja'd


----------



## Snailface (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a close up of one of the smaller inset pics. Notice how it sits at an angle and gets really fat in the back. 

This thing gets more ghastly as I look at it.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Here's a close up of one of the smaller inset pics. Notice how it sits at an angle and gets really fat in the back.
> 
> This thing gets more ghastly as I look at it.



Wow! Look at the size of it...I suppose it will give player the extra grip on their 3DS...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 7, 2011)

I _REALLY_ hope this is just for monster hunter, like how the classic controller pro came out with Tri
Either way, I'm pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope this dies with monster hunter. It completely defeats the purpose of being portable.
Jeez since this is required for this game, I'm not so sure having monster hunter on the 3DS was such a good idea


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

Was this "cradle" shown on the same page as Monster Hunter in that magazine. If so this could really only be for Monster Hunter, maybe even made by Capcom to adress the problems with MH.

Anyway, ugly.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys, guys, it's not MH only, they can work with any game if they want. Nintendo will sell the device separetedly, but it's using MH as game to push it down consumers throats.

But it's still optional.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Guys, guys, it's not MH only, they can work with any game if they want. Nintendo will sell the device separetedly, but it's using MH as game to push it down consumers throats.
> 
> But it's still optional.


May we have the source to confirm this?

No matter what I'll still get this, dual analog is nice for games.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope this doesn't mean lots of dual analogue games on the 3DS like 3rd/1st person shooters.  Those games are simply not suited to handheld gaming, and I was quite pelased to see Nintendo avoided the temptation to add one in the first place lest true handheld titles were squeezed out of the market by console ports.


----------



## Ssx9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, the irony. It reminds me of the N64DD, physically.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Won't making the attachment as such make it harder to reach the buttons?


----------



## MrChildren (Sep 7, 2011)

upper right, hands on impression?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

UNCONFIRMED: one random guy commented over here under comments named sponge that the analog attachment is only for Tri G. Doesn't sound true.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

That's still unclear.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Other than the fact that it's rather ugly.....
.
.
.
.....Gamecube anyone?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

The Gamecube is a pretty purple cube with a handle. I don't find it ugly at all, or at least, not as ugly as that cradle.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind how ugly it is, long as it's comfortable.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> The Gamecube is a pretty purple cube with a handle. I don't find it ugly at all, or at least, not as ugly as that cradle.



Wasn't talking about it looking like one, which is obviously doesn't.


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maybe a mistake not having a 2nd analog slider, but *Nintendo also said they couldn't add a 2nd one in because there was just no more room*.









HMM??


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind how ugly it is, long as it's comfortable.


This. This!

As long as it's comfy and puts to good use (and affordable), why not?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Open up your 3DS and tell me what you see.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh god, this accessory is such a stupid idea. Anything the system is not shipped with is not going to be frequently used and supported by developers, though I guess the incorporation is not very hard but still...

TBH I still think most of the time I rather use the touchscreen to move the camera. I really wouldn`t want to play Kid Icarus with the dual-analog-style, if I could get the same control-scheme of MP:Hunters!


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, let me just go get that 3DS I don't own.

$250 for massive migranes, hahaha.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 7, 2011)

WELP nyko better get started on their third party version, or this PP+ is going in the trash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Those GBA games better be the best EVER nintendo


----------



## indask8 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow so those rumors about an extra joystick were true?

Can't wait for the 3DS-CD or the 3DS-32X expansion to come.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 7, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> Ok, let me just go get that 3DS I don't own.
> 
> $250 for massive migranes, hahaha.


WELL FOR STARTERS... fuck it, after this annoucement I just can't bring my self to defend it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it's not $250 anymore


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is everyone so saddened? It's not a compulsory accessory.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In your attempt to be smart, you forgot to deduct $80 from your migraine generator.

Besides...





Top-left piece is layered over bottom middle piece. Notice the depth the slider takes up. Also notice on the bottom middle piece that the entire right side is where the container for the battery is placed, making it impossible to add a slider in any area there.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's stupid and affirms how much bad designed and rushed the 3DS is?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do make a huge point that it's rushed.


----------



## lismati (Sep 7, 2011)

I personally can't imagine playing this ugly tumour on the go. It's ginormous. I usually carry 3DS/DSi in my pocket, and they usually barely fit, so I don't see any chances in carrying something in size of Lynx with me. Even if it's designed for home use that pretty doesnt fit the purpose of portable gaming. I have no hope right now...


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am with this too~ I don't think we should judge it too quickly. We haven't even seen the gameplay with the addon yet.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

To be honest (if this is all completely true), I don't know what upsets me more. That Nintendo gave in to make this monstrosity that seems to do more wrong than good, or that because it exists, developers will use it far too often to the point that not only will games be played "best" with it, but that other things like using the touchscreen as a touch screen (and not just as a simple 2nd screen) will begin to fade from being used as they could be used.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 7, 2011)

you know what's kinda stupid?the buttons are before the stick,thus will make it uncomfortable,thus which makes me think about it being fake


----------



## fst312 (Sep 7, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> you know what's kinda stupid?the buttons are before the stick,thus will make it uncomfortable,thus which makes me think about it being fake


now that you mentioned that it might actually be a fake, no way its going to be easy to use the extra stick with the buttons at that close or even at the same time, maybe it would be if the stick was at the bottom next to the power button.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 7, 2011)

YAYYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAY


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 7, 2011)

Dear Nintendo,

I love you.
Stop please.

Jay


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 7, 2011)

so i declare it's fake,till someone proves me wrong on my statement,of course another analog should be in the same place as the left one,and above the buttons,not next to them


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there not a chance this a a third party device solely for Monster Hunter? Even if it is, MH worked fine on PSP with only one analog and only L1 and R1.... 

Something seems wrong with this whole story (and subsequent 10 page thread)


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

According to a German website Nintendo made this specially for MH. My guess is that it will be bundled with the game. But I'm sure it won't be mandatory for the game.

Tbh I'd rather use the touch screen for camera control than this. But to be fair, on that picture where someone holds it in his hands, it doesn't look too bad. Kinda like a Gamecube controller.

Edit: Source in German


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

fst312 said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's stupid, but not fake.
And I don't believe the source above, they're only getting from the same source as anyone is getting, and nobody knows yet if this is specific/bundled with MH Tri G.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Sep 7, 2011)

sez who


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2011)

I front paged this because it looks like there's enough sources from Famitsu to prove its authenticity. Famitsu, for those who don't know, is pretty much 100% reliable and sometimes gets breaking news before anyone else. If it ends up being fake, i'll simply delete the topic and this one and we'll retract the information. Unlikely at this point though, no matter how weird it looks. Not that there was any doubt of a redesign, but i'm sure Nintendo will include these controls in whatever model they make next. Probable an XL or whatever.

Though if any staff disagree, feel free to do what you want with this topic and mine.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Before more start whining about the size and comfort, more will be revealed at TGS.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2011)

It Only Get's Bigger ! 

Wonder if people rocking the Nyko battery pack with face problems 

Seriously so much for "handheld" gaming these days. 

Not hatin; just sayin 

anyway great news, thought the rumors where gna be a new handheld revision - and anyway we all know that's coming sooner or later.


----------



## kiel379 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is crazy, whats wrong with using the touch screen like a second circle pad, metroid on the ds for example, that was a brilliant game and the controls were responsive and intuitive, i love Nintendo but my god lately they have been letting everyone down, at least thanks to the ds and wii Nintendo has enough money to outlast or sort out this cock up of a system. i prey to god the WII U wont be rushed out and messed about with, can you imagine Nintendo making a add-on like this for the behemoth WII U controller. NO MORE MISTAKES PLEASE NINTENDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Nintendo has a history of "oh shit!" hardware patches. Examples: the N64 RAM pack necessary to play Majora's Mask and the Motion Plus Attachment for the Wiimote needed to play several games.
> 
> This is the 3rd one and probably the worst.



The RAM pak was designed like that from the beginning, they wouldn't have been able to release it if it hadn't. Motion plug came about because of advancements in technology, not because of earlier 'mistakes'.

There is *no need* for a second circle pad. The touch screen could very easily be used to control camera movement.
Also, I predict that maybe 3 games would ever use this device (if real), remember there hasn't been a single 'sucessful' DS atatchement, nobody wants their handheld frankensteined into some sort of modular computer, how many of you regularly use the following?

DS wave scanner
Guitar hero grip
Band Hero drum grip
Famicom cartridge attachment
Face training camera
Official DS rumble pak
Official DS RAM pak
Official DS Motion pak
Slide controller
Headset
Activity meter
Pokewalker
TV tuner
Thrustmaster studio kit
DSLite radio tuner
Easy piano controller
Taito paddel controller


----------



## beenii (Sep 7, 2011)

there are some things still missing!






on a serious note:
i assume they have to make all games playable without this. red steel 2 didnt sell, not only, because it wasnt a great game (my oppinion), but not everyone has a motion+


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> There is *no need* for a second circle pad. The touch screen could very easily be used to control camera movement.


yes but there are people (not referring to anyone in the temp) who just complain and die for a second analog for the 3DS. Still, I find this attachment very interesting and more games MIGHT utilize it. It's not compulsory though, but offering a wider range of controls.


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2011)

I have to agree with Spinal on the no need for a second analog slider. It's a personal opinion thing, but here's my views-

- FPS games control infinitely better than a second analog. The ranking is as follows: Mouse+keyboard = Wiimote+nunchuck > Touch screen >> dual analog > single analog.
- action heavy games like platformers benefit from camera control with the shoulder buttons more than analog stick. With an analog stick, i have to remove my thumb from the face buttons to adjust the camera. But with shoulder buttons, i can keep all my fingers on all buttons and not worry about getting hit

Heck, even a game like Ape Escape on PSP (IMO) controlled better just by using the face buttons. It was more like Zelda in fact. Analog stick for primary control is great, but secondary ones have always felt overblown to me.

I also agree with the sentiment that this probably isn't going to be mandatory for any games and may not even go anywhere. Depends on how much Nintendo pushes the device. No assumptions here, but just my opinion.


----------



## dgwillia (Sep 7, 2011)

How the heck are you supposed to be able to play that O_O. I mean.....there would be no way to move the right Analog pad along with pressing the buttons at the same time. (Which i'd assume is something Monster Hunter would required)


----------



## Jayenkai (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still ticked off that the Dpad's now taken 2nd place.
FFS, it's still a gameboy.. Dpad should be the primary!!!
..
....
I keep tapping the edges of the feckin' circle.
That's NOT RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2011)

"Didn't see that one coming?" Nice thing anyways, but this seems to be something to fight off bad design from the first place (and possibly combat the 2 pads of the PSV).

Now to wait for the new revision with the 2 pads in place from the start..


-Qtis

PS. Now the 3DS IS GONNA BE HUUUUUGGGEEEE!


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

I would be pissed but I don't have a 3DS anymore.

Guess you guys who bought the external battery pack are super pissed.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 7, 2011)

If they decide to make a 3DS revision with this, I hope it's not as fugly as that thing. I'm glad I chose not to buy a 3DS right away.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 7, 2011)

This is pretty weird that they actually do this. But I must admit a larger, thicker device will probably be more comfortable for me to hold. It is still smaller than a PSP I think.

Maybe at some point they will do a 3DSi or something with the second analog already built in.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

According to the front post:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This accessory will add a second analog stick to the 3DS (*appears identical in design to the first but smaller*), and will even include a new shoulder button, an R2 button on the top.


It might be smaller than expected. Pictures don't tell all.

Maybe the second analog add on was also another reason why the 3DS has its price lowered, besides the unexpected low sales.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Spinal on the no need for a second analog slider. It's a personal opinion thing, but here's my views-
> 
> - FPS games control infinitely better than a second analog. The ranking is as follows: Mouse+keyboard = Wiimote+nunchuck > Touch screen >> dual analog > single analog.
> - action heavy games like platformers benefit from camera control with the shoulder buttons more than analog stick. With an analog stick, i have to remove my thumb from the face buttons to adjust the camera. But with shoulder buttons, i can keep all my fingers on all buttons and not worry about getting hit
> ...


I agree. Camera control have been fine till now using the touch screen or using L to center the camera or whatever the games had. I don't know why suddenly all cried for a 2nd slider. I even think the PSP was fine without a second analog nub, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 7, 2011)

That is pretty damn bulky...I hope that in addition to the button and pad, that it has extra battery power too.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

That C-Pad thing is stupid, hope it's fake, if it's real I was hoping for something like this:-






"1" denotes, the place where the 2nd C-Pad would "stick" onto,  since there's enough space there. While "2" denotes the wires (inside a black plastic case) going under the 3DS and linked to the extra very thin "plate" attached to the bottom of the 3DS which is connected to the AV port??

IDK what shit I blabbered there, but the rumored picture of 2nd C-Pad looks disaster, will make the 3DS heavier. And Monster Hunter...I still don't get why people enjoy it. I prefer God Eater Burst over it any day.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seriously, why are some people just so crazy over one analog when there's a decent touchscreen?

Maybe in MH they'll use both but...


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Seriously, why are some people just so crazy over one analog when there's a decent touchscreen?


Because people want the features of the Vita without owning a Vita.
e.g. people who claim to hate Sony


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh, this this.

I don't have any hate towards any company (but Apple is starting to piss me off - especially today), so I don't really care. Vita for me, still. Plus the add-on if it really were announced.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Seriously, why are some people just so crazy over one analog when there's a decent touchscreen?
> 
> Maybe in MH they'll use both but...


Ikr, I never complained about my PSP having a single analog, so I'm used to having a single analog stick on any handheld (be it Sony, Nintendo or Mi- oh wait they don't have), btw why would we need a 2nd C-Pad when we've got the Gyro sensor (touchscreen also like you mentioned)?? It's not like people play everytime with 3D on, or are people lazy and don't want to move their 3DS?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pretty much believe (as prowler) said, people - or damn Ninty fanboys spamming Nintendo support over this analog issue. (part jk on the spamming)

I'll still get it though, and stuff it in my DSi XL case (which I hardly use).


----------



## Zerox8610 (Sep 7, 2011)

This is horrid. I'll just wait for 3ds Revision 2..... when all this bull is built INTO the system.
Nintendo is just all over the place lately. Wii U, imo looks terrible. 3DS looked fine, then they dropped the price by a solid 80 bucks just a few months after launch. Now.... they're adding MORE gimmicks to their consoles.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 7, 2011)

There is 2 things i want for this that hasn't been revealed.
Extra battery power + Compatible with the 2 New Mario and Pokemon Rumble
Oh and half the price of a game..


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> This is horrid. I'll just wait for 3ds Revision 2..... when all this bull is built INTO the system.
> Nintendo is just all over the place lately. Wii U, imo looks terrible. 3DS looked fine, then they dropped the price by a solid 80 bucks just a few months after launch. Now.... they're *adding MORE gimmicks* to their consoles.
> Er... whut?
> 
> ...


I hope for extra battery power as well (being speculated btw).

If not, it better be at a good price.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Aieee.....

Update: A Nintendo UK representative has confirmed the device is real, saying:

We can confirm that Nintendo does plan to release the attachment but that any further announcements on the attachment will be made at some later time by Nintendo.[/p]

So much for the claim "The gyro is our 2nd C-Pad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2011)

The second analog can also replace the tilt sensor, because tilting the console to either side breaks the 3D effect.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> The second analog can also replace the tilt sensor, because tilting the console to either side breaks the 3D effect.


Now I'll just wait for hands-on with it (hopefully at TGS). How does it feel? Significantly thicker? Significantly heavier?

And you're right. Your head moving with the console (in order to maintain the 3D) feels awful.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking about 3D, the motion gaming fad in general and what ever the hell the Wii U is considered. 
Not all necessarily the 3DS and such.

And I consider another attachment to add 2 buttons a bit ridiculous. Especially with the size of the thing.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see. Yes I have to agree, just 2 buttons seems illogical. Unless it is fit with a battery pack or that the image is much larger than the actual product.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is 3D a gimmick. It's a graphical and visual enhancement just like HD. In your logic HD would be a gimmick too.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldnt mind if monster hunter supports it. I dont play MH alone anyways and the 3DS is gathering dust anways. So its pretty much stationairy as it could be so go ahead! Give me the grip and the game! And making it fatter might remove the fact that i get cramp so easily so why not.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Sep 7, 2011)

Honestly, this looks like garbage. Nintendo has made a few questionable design choices through the years and this one is by far one of the worst. It not only looks ugly, it will inevitably be added into 3DS revision 2 which is bound to piss a ton of people off. Really, this just makes me feel like the 3DS was a rushed mess and so now they're shipping out accessories that should have been included as features in the first place.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Did you guys even read my post of the update on C-Pad?? It's confirmed but it'll be awhile till it's revealed, thus that picture is fake.*


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. I love both Sony and 3DS, but i really prefer not to play using touchscreen. I really hate touchscreen playing unless all the button is touchscreen mapped(like the iPad etc...) And i guess the only reason for getting the 3DS was because of those nintendo only tittles etc... The layton series. Im not even playing with 3D on just so the battery will live longer.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Honestly, this looks like garbage. Nintendo has made a few questionable design choices through the years and this one is by far one of the worst. It not only looks ugly, it will inevitably be added into 3DS revision 2 which is bound to piss a ton of people off. Really, this just makes me feel like the 3DS was a rushed mess and so now they're shipping out accessories that should have been included as features in the first place.
> I really suggest that we wait for more info to be released before saying bad about the product.
> 
> Yes, the 3DS was rushed, but why is everyone so sure that there will be a revision with 2 analog sticks?
> ...


I don't think its fake. It comes with MH Tri 3G news.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 7, 2011)

Is this a Capcom or a Nintendo device?  If it's just for a game I don't care about like Monster Hunter, fine, but I don't want a glut of lazy home-console style games.  Sony already made that mistake by incorporating dual nubs on the Vita.


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2011)

To get slightly off the subject of the second analog and focus on the second part of this topic, i found more scans of Monster Hunter Tri G-
http://www.gamekyo.com/newsfr43022_monster...iers-scans.html

It looks really nice too! Check out the third pic for the clearest look of the game we've got. Scans suck, but at least we've got our first peek at the game.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

It is obvious they'll be adding an analog stick and R/L2 buttons on their next revision. I suppose it's for monster hunter and kid icarus and that game has a horrible control. I suppose it'll be optional you have the choice of using the touch screen or just use the 2nd analog stick. I don't think it'll be compulsory.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> To get slightly off the subject of the second analog and focus on the second part of this topic, i found more scans of Monster Hunter Tri G-
> http://www.gamekyo.com/newsfr43022_monster...iers-scans.html
> 
> It looks really nice too! Check out the third pic for the clearest look of the game we've got. Scans suck, but at least we've got our first peek at the game.


Holy crap, the game looks brilliant!


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> To get slightly off the subject of the second analog and focus on the second part of this topic, i found more scans of Monster Hunter Tri G-
> http://www.gamekyo.com/newsfr43022_monster...iers-scans.html
> 
> It looks really nice too! Check out the third pic for the clearest look of the game we've got. Scans suck, but at least we've got our first peek at the game.


wow amazing....


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2011)

I also noticed about MH Tri G- looks like the graphics may be slightly IMPROVED in the 3DS version. It's too early to tell if this is overall better, but the characters now cast REALTIME shadows. The Wii version just supported simple round blob shadows. Can't wait to see clean screens and video of the game.

Compare yourself to this footage taken in Dolphin (ignore the obvious resolution bump, just want you to focus on the shadows)-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDHvn6bN8cQ


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It is obvious they'll be adding an analog stick and R/L2 buttons on their next revision. I suppose it's for monster hunter and kid icarus and that game has a horrible control. I suppose it'll be optional you have the choice of using the touch screen or just use the 2nd analog stick. I don't think it'll be compulsory.


The analog isn't a compulsory add on in the first place!

Even if the next 3DS has duo analogs, at least present owners won't feel 'left out' (but maybe Ninty will sorta lose sales this way - taking risks huh?)

Back to game - It looks marvelous, confirmed purchase from me.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> To get slightly off the subject of the second analog and focus on the second part of this topic, i found more scans of Monster Hunter Tri G-
> http://www.gamekyo.com/newsfr43022_monster...iers-scans.html
> 
> It looks really nice too! Check out the third pic for the clearest look of the game we've got. Scans suck, but at least we've got our first peek at the game.



The game looks cool, but still not thinking of buying a 3DS.. They honestly need to get a better lineup of games out (OoT 3D isn't enough to make me buy a new console). As for the slide-pad, has there actually been any confirmation that it would work as a battery pack? The design doesn't really show if it has any attachments for the charger unit?


-Qtis


----------



## xist (Sep 7, 2011)

Screw this....i'm binning my 3DS as soon as i get a chance. I've already lost £100 (yup, convert that to USD....)  on it due to price drops (NOT redeemed by some NES and GBA games) and as time goes on this is looking more and more like Nintendo have lost the plot.


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 7, 2011)

That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 7, 2011)

that is ugly, i am so holding off buying one until they release a redesign with the new buttons built in, even if they have to make it heavier/larger


----------



## Mr Slug (Sep 7, 2011)

i am now glad i didnt rush out and buy one on the first day, i am now glad i decided to wait even though i could get a new 3ds for £105, i will now wait till a 3ds XL comes out with big screens and extra stick incoperated into portable, this is a perfect chance for nintendo to upgrade the 3ds to a 3dsXL with extra stick built in, as the add on will make the 3ds owners happy and a new revision to XL i hope for built in stick 3ds.

i will wait and wait till a 3dsXL big screens and buit in 2nd stick comes, if it dont come i wontbuy as easy as that, as i do plan on getting a PS Vita 100% this just makes the Vita look better and better to me and it has games..... unlike the 3ds at moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dont get me wrong i love nintendo but it just feels like they made a mess of things unless a 3dsXL comes out.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Gosh, the way everyone is saying it is like the end of the world if you have that analog add on. It's not compulsory, we don't know more about it's exact specs besides that photo, and also, there has been NO solid evidence that the redesigned 3DS will have two analogs.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...-first-picture/
It's real, so says ONM....


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, the games that are going to be released in the future seem really good actually. Kid Icarus, Super Mario 3D Land, Monster Hunter Tri G, Star Fox this Friday, Animal Crossing, Paper Mario and several others. 

But right now, I agree. The game library looks so dry.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 7, 2011)

*The slide-pad is confirmed but the picture is fake?*


			
				Weaselpipe said:
			
		

> http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/...-first-picture/
> It's real, so says ONM....


Oh, I guess that it's real






 That looks horrendous , it's fucking huuuuuuuugeee. haha lol it remind me of this:
[youtube]Sgw8TSCRG_E[/youtube]


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

The fuck people, you're not forced to use it. Think of it just a cradle with an extra control that's optional.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Sep 7, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quite possibly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKYKyIObXyM


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm just gonna wait and see if this thing really is an abomination like everyone says.

We will never know unless we try.
Excited for Monster Hunter though.


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2011)

In fairness I think we should give credit to Nintendo for this. It would have been easy to have just persevered with the one analog slider and use the the gyroscope as a second "analog," but they've given what looks like a decent  (admittedly ugly) alternative. Saying that I also feel Ninty's credibility has taken another punch. This may be a peripheral but its not a pokewalker which adds nothing to the experience but an actual extra control option which I imagine will have some substance rather than the typical throwaway  peripheral.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 7, 2011)

but why do u need an extra analog stick? buttons are good but definitely not the analog stick

oh well its still not bad but i dont think its worth it


----------



## ProtoSphere (Sep 7, 2011)

Man, I hope only a few games end up requiring this...


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 7, 2011)

this is completely unnecessary
the only reasonably explanation that comes to my mind is that Nintendo will launch a new 3DS redesign with dual slide-pad, so they are releasing this add-on for the sake of compatibility with newer games that may use this 2nd slide-pad in the new 3DS revision.


----------



## Aether (Sep 7, 2011)

Meh.. that addon looks fugly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other words.. there will be a redesigned 3DS soon.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a gimmick because it's not required in any game or part of the system.  So yes, HD is a gimmick as well.

Also...I'd rather have the redesign...I'll wait for the next revision that comes with that stuff.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> In fairness I think we should give credit to Nintendo for this. It would have been easy to have just persevered with the one analog slider and use the the gyroscope as a second "analog," but they've given what looks like a decent  (admittedly ugly) alternative. Saying that I also feel Ninty's credibility has taken another punch. This may be a peripheral but its not a pokewalker which adds nothing to the experience but an actual extra control option which I imagine will have some substance rather than the typical throwaway  peripheral.


Seriously, +1 to this.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> but why do u need an extra analog stick? buttons are good but definitely not the analog stick
> 
> oh well its still not bad but i dont think its worth it


We don't need it, that's why it's a peripheral.  (Well, we won't need it for everything, don't really know if we'll need it at all)


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you can add voice acting, lighting effects and many more things to the gimmick list as well. Seriously the word gimmick is totally overused these days.


----------



## ProtoSphere (Sep 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> In fairness I think we should give credit to Nintendo for this. It would have been easy to have just persevered with the one analog slider and use the the gyroscope as a second "analog," but they've given what looks like a decent  (admittedly ugly) alternative. Saying that I also feel Ninty's credibility has taken another punch. This may be a peripheral but its not a pokewalker which adds nothing to the experience but an actual extra control option which I imagine will have some substance rather than the typical throwaway  peripheral.


+1


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when used right.  Most people call things gimmicks when they attract people to said game or system.  However, when referring to gaming it is what I said.  So yes, they are gimmicks.  You need to stop seeing it as if being a gimmick is a bad thing, it's not.  You seem to be taking it as an insult.


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 7, 2011)

instead of being all negative, look at this from the bright side. We can now play, for example, RE and Splinter cell, in a much easier way, since they require the ABXY buttons for the camera angles. 

Also, I'm very excited for MH3G, hope it's gonna be as awesome as it's earlier brotehrs.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

As long as it's comfortable, who cares how it looks like. My 3DS hardly leaves the house anyway.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 7, 2011)

Lame ugly add on.. no thx.


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> instead of being all negative, look at this from the bright side. We can now play, for example, RE and Splinter cell, in a much easier way, since they require the ABXY buttons for the camera angles.
> 
> Also, I'm very excited for MH3G, hope it's gonna be as awesome as it's earlier brotehrs.


I think you mean MGS3, not RE (Resident Evil?). Resident Evil on 3DS doesn't really stand to gain anything from a second analog stick. RE4 on Gamecube and PS2 didn't even really use the second analog save for very restrictive and rather pointless camera control (i tried it once just to see what the stick did and never used it again). The aiming was done by holding a shoulder button and moving the left analog stick.

Also, i'm going to assume here that games have to be programmed specifically to use this peripheral. Meaning a game like Splinter Cell would not function with it, unless Ubisoft saw it fit to either rerelease the game at retail to support it or made some sort of DLC patch to alter the game into recognizing and supporting another analog stick. Both of which i actually see somewhat unlikely for Ubisoft to do. Konami i could see adding an option in before release of MGS3 at least, but Ubisoft is lazy as shit.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> instead of being all negative, look at this from the bright side. We can now play, for example, RE and Splinter cell, in a much easier way, since they require the ABXY buttons for the camera angles.
> 
> Also, I'm very excited for MH3G, hope it's gonna be as awesome as it's earlier brotehrs.


You know only if Nintendo had the C-Pad on the right side....

RE would play this way:-
D-Pad - Move
C-Pad - Aim
C-Pad + Hold L - (Camera control)
R - Shoot
Tap L - Crouch/Stand
ABXY for the rest of the crap. Talk, Dodge w/e


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> As long as it's comfortable, who cares how it looks like. My 3DS hardly leaves the house anyway.


Same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always bring my 3DS out, but never play it.
Besides, recent portables are best fit in bags.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with the word gimmick is that nowadays it's used to negatively describe features of a system. Haven't heard anyone calling HD a gimmick till now. It was the same with the DS when many people thought the touch was only a gimmick, and now every system coming out including the Vita and Smartphone has one, the same is with HD and will be with 3D (smartphones with glass-free 3D just were released by LG). I call this evolution and development, some call it gimmick. Whatever...

Edit on topic: If the games supporting this cradle still support touch screen camera control, then I'll pass.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 7, 2011)

01net was right again??? gosh.....

btt:
I think Nintendo will make this optional for some games, still, enough is enough, Im getting a Vita and might sell my 3DS. At least there I know whats in the box and it will get supported for a long period.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, the times I have taken it out, it's been in my bag. This add on doesn't bother me because the 3DS has never been friendly pocket.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 7, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

>


NO!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 7, 2011)

.... wow that thing is ugly.

I can say with 100% certainty I will not be buying a 3DS.


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> boktor666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'aww thats such a shame actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would have loved to play SC this way... Ah well, a man can dream, can't he?


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> So yes, HD is a gimmick as well.


HD is totally a gimmick, as well as Blurays, DVDs and CDs.
Nintendo? Might as well go back to hanafuda cards because everything they make is a gimmick.

Let's all stick to VHS and floppy disks but you might as well call those gimmicks too going by your logic.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

ShakeBunny said:
			
		

> .... wow that thing is ugly.
> 
> I can say with 100% certainty I will not be buying a 3DS.


Your decision is based on a add on in which you aren't forced to use nor buy? I may like the 3DS, but I can come up with better factors why the 3DS would not be worth your purchase.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything Electronic is a gimmick, Let's go back to Stone Age


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, fire and the wheel are just gimmicks.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gimmick or not, basically a lot of new innovations have been the first thing that are mentioned when a new console comes out. "Oh the Wii DOESN'T have HD GRAPHICS!?" "WHAAAT!".

All in one: Lose the word gimmick and replace it with innovation. That's what they do everywhere in the industry (in every industry). 


-Qtis


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is a gimmick, let's all just die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still don't believe how Nintendo changed their minds?? They were all like "Gyro is there, we don't need 2nd C-Pad"

Off-topic- Qtis how is life in Antarctica??


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

Definition of gimmick:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> noun?/?gimik/?
> gimmicks, plural
> 
> A trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business



If it's a selling point, it's a gimmick.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 7, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> AAANNNDDD it's real!




looks interesting i wonder if it uses more battery now


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Life is a gimmick, let's all just die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of the main things that comes to mind when looking at the new add-on. But as always, portables are veeery hard to upgrade without making a new revision. Look at PS3, XBOX360 and Wii, all easy to make new controllers and such.. Move, Kinect, etc..


-Qtis

ps. F'ing cold. Good thing there is good interwebs around the world!


----------



## boombox (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh god this addon looks like it came from the 80's. It looks ridiculous. I hope this magazine is taking the piss. I'd rather see a console update.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Definition of gimmick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is a gimmick then!!

When someone's life is about to be taken, he is the centre of attention (be it movie or real life), then there are supposed attempt suicides (again to take life) which earn publicity through News channels, about Business....no idea


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

Girls are a gimmick


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Booties are gimmicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jkjk... Then what's not a gimmick? :/


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2011)

Enough off-topic guys.

Ok, Nintendo, just get out the 3DS Lite or something and be quick with it. I can't see the 3DS suffer like that anymore.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seriously though, I don't think an analog add on is killing the 3DS (or it's users)


----------



## Astoria (Sep 7, 2011)

Well it's confirmed that Monster Hunter Tri-G will need the addon


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well it's confirmed that Monster Hunter Tri-G will need the addon


It's not need, but rather utilize.


----------



## granville (Sep 7, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> Well it's confirmed that Monster Hunter Tri-G will need the addon


Uh no, source? It's confirmed it makes use of it, but there's no proof the game will require it to play. Most likely the game will have two control scheme options depending on whether you have the accessory or not.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2011)

This may actually make porting PS Vita games to the 3ds faster. Since you won't have to chance the control much.

I'm betting however the original version of this device won't leave japan. Nintendo will ended up releasing a revision 3ds first and leave 3rd parties to make their own versions of the add-on. IMO the touchscreen should only be used for inventory, items, equipment ect and maps. I found many ds games frustrating with the touch screen mandatory used for actual control beyond maps/items for games. Nintendo is finally learning basic non-gimmicky controls are best. If they do the basic control route for the wii u, the 3ds may not be my last Nintendo system after all.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 7, 2011)

well nintendo does it again 3Ds for the WINNNNNNNNn


----------



## YayMii (Sep 7, 2011)

That thing looks too bulky to be just an additional circle pad. I'm assuming that this also boosts battery life.
Regardless, I'm waiting for the inevitable 3DS rehash coming soon.


----------



## LTK (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought the 3DS on release. They will bring out a rehash soon, I am pissed off.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 7, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> 01net was right again??? gosh.....
> 
> btt:
> I think Nintendo will make this optional for some games, still, enough is enough, Im getting a Vita and might sell my 3DS. At least there I know whats in the box and it will get supported for a long period.


Then you will be making the same mistake over again.
You should't rush into buying these things.
Who knows the Vita could have big issues.
So wait it out.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 7, 2011)

horrible add-on, by far.


----------



## Ben_j (Sep 7, 2011)

huh... it's a joke, right ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2011)

I expected a nice slick magnet add-on right next to the YXBA buttons..

Oh well, lets just hope it will increase the battery life a lot and enhance the online experience.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 7, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Enough off-topic guys.
> 
> Ok, Nintendo, just get out the 3DS Lite or something and be quick with it. I can't see the 3DS suffer like that anymore.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^THIS!


----------



## silversonic1 (Sep 7, 2011)

From what I can see, the add-on uses the 3DS' ir port to connect to the system, thus why it covers so much of the back. It also means the add-on will have its own battery. I must say, though, that the design's lacking for something made by Nintendo. It looks like something out of the 90's. However, I think it'll be ok. I think my 3DS is kind of thin, to be honest.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

silversonic1 said:
			
		

> From what I can see, the add-on uses the 3DS' ir port to connect to the system, thus why it covers so much of the back. It also means the add-on will have its own battery. I must say, though, that the design's lacking for something made by Nintendo. It looks like something out of the 90's. However, I think it'll be ok. I think my 3DS is kind of thin, to be honest.


Tbh I feel that the DSi XL is more comfy on the hand than the 3DS.

The add on will be perfectly fine. I'll wait for more info to come first. Likely it will come with it's own battery.


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 7, 2011)

This is just...wtf. Is this for real? This makes my 3DS look like a giant piece of plastic when I take it out of my pocke- ...bag.
Now whenever you take out your 3DS to check out your streetpass meetings or to play your games, people will see that GIANT piece of plastic.

Unless you're just going to play this indoors, then it wouldn't matter at all. Then again, I don't see how it's going to be called "portable" anymore. It can't possibly fit in a pocket, unless your pocket is really huge.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> This is just...wtf. Is this for real? This makes my 3DS look like a giant piece of plastic when I take it out of my pocke- ...bag.
> Now whenever you take out your 3DS to check out your streetpass meetings or to play your games, people will see that GIANT piece of plastic.
> 
> Unless you're just going to play this indoors, then it wouldn't matter at all. Then again, I don't see how it's going to be called "portable" anymore. It can't possibly fit in a pocket, unless your pocket is really huge.


I will never put ANY of my portable gaming machines in my pocket, that'll scratch em hard.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2011)

Add-ons suck. The Wii made me realize this, I hate them from now on. I'm looking forward to the first 3DS revision, it's bound to happen.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah.. I will wait for 3DS lite or a brand new 3DS with second joystick.. Wise decision to save money for the next one.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Kiaku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you see, other people do. Especially children. This isn't really portable anymore unless they redesign the 3DS with the second slide pad on it already.


----------



## Shiro09 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank god monster hunter is confirmed but NOOOOOO add-ons dammit.


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I will never put ANY of my portable gaming machines in my pocket, that'll scratch em hard.


Well, yeah, but some people prefer more convenience.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> I expected a nice slick magnet add-on right next to the YXBA buttons..
> 
> Oh well, lets just hope it will increase the battery life a lot and enhance the online experience.



Magnet add-ons on consoles are quite risky albeit easy to install, not to mention the problem with it accidentally getting loose after using the portable. I'd imagine it'd be quite near dangerous for the console on the long run to have a permanent magnet on the side (especially if it wasn't meant to be there in the original design of the 3DS).

+1 for the batter life, that's always welcome.


-Qtis


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Kiaku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it doesn't?
If you're retarded and put your keys in the same pocket then yeah.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

As long as the thing is affordable/comes with additional battery, it's good enough for me.

@feels good man: weird though, most kiddies here place it with bags. Maybe cuz portables here are so expensive?



			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time, I placed my old GBA SP in my pockets with absolutely nothing inside and it got deep scratches. (I was in a huge shock)

Ever since then, I never place portables in my pocket anymore besides my phone.


----------



## Kiaku (Sep 7, 2011)

This makes me regret buying the 3DS, even after the price drop. Wonder how others feel when they bought it for $250 full price?
Here's what I think. A new 3DS is bound to happen, seeing how that "new peripheral" seems to be more of a bother than convenient.
Since the 3DS has small battery life, it adds on to the reason of a new 3DS. Heck, even the new peripheral seems to add more battery life!
Then again, Nintendo would start losing its customers dramatically if this happens, so the best thing for them to do is to avoid the topic of creating a new 3ds. Now they've announced this so called "extra slide-pad", which just gives us a hint that Nintendo might make a new 3ds...
I can't really see where the 3DS platform is going to go anymore, even though it has "3D" effects.


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 7, 2011)

To me, this confirms my suspicions that a new 3DS revision will be released sometime next year with the second slide pad.
Sorry for all who already bought the 3DS, you could trade it in before the new model is announced if you plan on upgrading or you can just stick with this ugly and fat peripheral.

Think about it, there is no way they would release a whole extra slide pad peripheral which is huge and unwieldy if they weren't desperate to (and not leave the early adopters angry that they can't play newer games.) A new 3DS for 2012 is highly likely IMO.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 7, 2011)

Yay for another port.

I dig the second slide pad as long as it's not very uncomfortable. I also like the second shoulder buttons.
I hope it's not mad expensive, I'd like to get it.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Sep 7, 2011)

This add-on looks horrible. Plus I bought a Nyko Power Pak+ so I couldn't use both even if I wanted to. Like others have said it just means that a revision will come out but not for a couple of years because Nintendo would suffer even heavier losses if they made a new one now. It's just history repeating itself. The original Ds or Ds phat was horrible in terms of design and the Ds Lite fixed that. They know people will eventually buy a revision and seem to be counting on that when they mess up. Don't get me wrong I like Nintendo games otherwise I wouldn't have bought a 3DS but they just seem to get in their own way by rushing hardware and making 3rd party developers jump through hoops to put good titles on their systems.

EDIT: Really if they want to rectify things they should just bundle the peripheral with a game that they know will sell well like Super Mario 3D Land or Resident Evil Revelations.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Come on, don't think too negatively. More details have yet to be released.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh man, it looks sooo heavy...


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2011)

If this does get released out side of japan, maybe they'll give a discount code/coupon to all ambassadors? Mean while replacing the current charge dock in the current 3ds package with it, probably at the original or close to the original price though. Thus the price drop was Nintendo clearing out old stock of the charge dock.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Idk about others but after going through the last few pages, I'm also convinced that a new 3DS revision is just around the corner. But it won't hurt me at all considering I own every DS revision out there....might as well continue with the trend and buy 3DS XP (Xtra Pad LOL) to increase my evergreen DS family


----------



## RoMee (Sep 7, 2011)

That thing is *UGLY*

The 3DS is the worst purchase I've made in years. First the shitty games now this ugly add on.

I hope they offer this shit for free to ambassadors, but I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## lostdwarf (Sep 7, 2011)

I am looking forward to seeing the new 3DS model, it will come out sooner rather than later.
I am not buying a 3DS untill they fix the stupid design flaws.  This add on being one of them.
NOW IS THE TIME NINTENDO.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Idk about others but after going through the last few pages, I'm also convinced that a new 3DS revision is just around the corner. But it won't hurt me at all considering I own every DS revision out there....might as well continue with the trend and buy 3DS XP (Xtra Pad LOL) to increase my evergreen DS family



Yeah I'm sorta in the same boat. I will probably end up getting it too. I just wish they would have delayed the original in order to add things they clearly wanted in it but left out to meet their deadline.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2011)

Extra Slide-Pad?! What the fuck, Nintendo?
What. The. Fuck?

Yours Sincerely,
Existing 3DS Owner with an already large 3DS

P.S This is the last time I shall be purchasing a console from you.


----------



## zanfire (Sep 7, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> This may actually make porting PS Vita games to the 3ds faster. Since you won't have to chance the control much.
> 
> I'm betting however the original version of this device won't leave japan. Nintendo will ended up releasing a revision 3ds first and leave 3rd parties to make their own versions of the add-on. IMO the touchscreen should only be used for inventory, items, equipment ect and maps. I found many ds games frustrating with the touch screen mandatory used for actual control beyond maps/items for games. Nintendo is finally learning basic non-gimmicky controls are best. If they do the basic control route for the wii u, the 3ds may not be my last Nintendo system after all.



well still not really. if they make a game that pretty much needs the second stick, or it would suck without one, devs wont want to port it. The fact that they would have to still come up with a second way to control the game would probably turn a bunch of people off. If the second circle pad was standard then porting would be much easier, but i can see devs who make FPS games or anything that wants good camera control just skipping over this because it would be a pain to change things for not only the controls, but may change things in the game (making it easier or something because its not working like a second stick would)


----------



## klim28 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have to admit... its ugly XD

I really really really hope that we can also play this new Monster Hunter in a normal way even without using this thing.


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Sep 7, 2011)

If 3DS was a person it would be something like this:
http://pichars.org/store/3763_original_cl7l4.jpg

Does that look like a normal person to you Nintendo?

BTW I am 99.9% sure this will increase the battery capacity, if you look at it properly, you can notice that there is something that goes into the power slot.


----------



## gerben838665 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nintendo if you add this put a battery pack in it so we can play longer with our 3ds !!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2011)

If we ambassadors don't get the expansion pad for free, I'll probably never buy any Nintendo hardware ever again. Full stop.



Spoiler



Nintendo, that was an ass of a decision. Way to make a pocket console even more pocket friendly (-.-)



Also, lol Meowthemouse


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Frankenstein Tank said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they didn't want to add the extra C-Pad as far as I'm aware, I read that Iwata (I think it was him, or Reggie) saying that "Our Gyro sensor makes up for the lack of 2nd C-Pad". Well good going Nintendo. Next I expect to see an even bigger cradle like plastic that adds L2 and R2 buttons lol. And then next year even more bigger plastic that eventually covers the whole of the top screen thus eliminating the sweet spot problem (3D from every angle!! Rejoice!!).


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

Let's look at the brightside. Nintendo seems to be looking at the complaints and trying to fix it (Price, NES games, second analog nub) maybe they'll improve their crappy online!


----------



## nano351 (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha, this probably won't fit on 3ds's with extended capacity batteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for monster hunter though


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2011)

For the love of _anything, please_ make it so that I can play Monster Hunter Tri without that ugly mess jutting out its butt every time I play.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 7, 2011)

Well if there was a new 3DS i would rush out to buy a 3DS.
Because people will be selling their 3 week old 3DSs in great condition but cheap price.
It's genius!
Anyway this thing looks comfortable to hold.
Who actually brings their 3DS out anyway?
If i did then who cares if i don't get to use a 2nd analog for a few hours...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I won't mind if it comes with an extra battery.

I also want hands on experience.

Gosh, TGS is going to be soooooo fun.

To everyone else wondering about MH: the game will only UTILIZE the second slidepad. There should be other control options. Besides, the second pad is optional and Nintendo isn't even forcing you to buy it.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Well if there was a new 3DS i would rush out to buy a 3DS.
> Because people will be selling their 3 week old 3DSs in great condition but cheap price.
> It's genius!
> Anyway this thing looks comfortable to hold.
> ...



Me. I average about two streetpasses a day so I figure i'll bring it out wherever I go.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Frankenstein Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you read the whole thing? This already adds a second set of shoulder buttons.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I won't mind if it comes with an *extra battery.
> *
> I also want hands on experience.
> 
> Gosh, TGS is going to be soooooo fun.


That sounds better, an extra C-Pad, extra battery + the ability to use this thing as a charging cradle too. Problem solved. Lol.

TGS is gonna be fun, but I'm mostly looking forward to Heroes Of Ruin and KH Dream Drop.

@chartube - Nothing has been confirmed...yet. Nintendo UK did confirm that an extra C-Pad is coming but not anytime soon. Thus I still don't believe that picture until it's confirmed by Nintendo themselves that, the leaked picture is the REAL C-Pad Peripheral.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I won't mind if it comes with an extra battery.
> 
> I also want hands on experience.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna be there, you were at the E3, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you get invited by the way?


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Well if there was a new 3DS i would rush out to buy a 3DS.
> Because people will be selling their 3 week old 3DSs in great condition but cheap price.
> It's genius!
> Anyway this thing looks comfortable to hold.
> ...



People who commute i.e. me.


----------



## nano351 (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Frankenstein Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this cradle already adds L2 and R2


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got in as a news staff. Lucky me I turned 21 then. Able to enter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, I'll only be going to Tokyo at the end of this year.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2011)

I bet the XSP is going to cost 80 bucks. 50 bucks for a large battery (I have very little doubt, that it won't have one) and 30 bucks for the rest of the plastic inside. Has I said before. Til a revision is released, this will probably replace the charge dock in the current 3DS box, but add the price back up to 249.99. The price drop was no doubtfully to get rid of the old dock stations from nintendo warehouses/plants.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking only for KH3D on this tgs


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could probably get into E3 myself as part of the celebrity/media but I can't afford the plane ticket to LA


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I bet the XSP is going to cost 80 bucks. 50 bucks for a large battery (I have very little doubt, that it won't have one) and 30 bucks for the rest of the plastic inside. Has I said before. Til a revision is released, this will probably replace the charge dock in the current 3DS box, but add the price back up to 249.99. The price drop was no doubtfully to get rid of the old dock stations from nintendo warehouses/plants.


I bet:
If it comes with battery - $35.99
No battery - $19.99


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Look what I stumbled on at the NintendoLife site:-


Behold! The new 3DiiS


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I got in as a news staff. Lucky me I turned 21 then. Able to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay, that's cool. Who do you work for?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

This doesn't necessarily mean 3DS is rush. We didn't even know the reason behind.

3DS was find on it own. It just selling like crazy again. This thing is not really need.

I think Devs push them for this because I didn't see a reason for them to do this.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That time I worked for a local news agent. (more like a magazine forum, it's kiddy and messy.) The E3 people were pretty reluctant to present me for entry.

I quit the job, now I'm continuing my education.

On topic: the cradle analog may actually do more good to the 3DS, now that I think of it.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, lucky you though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway on topic, this news indicates that dual analog 3DS is on its way. Most likely


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 7, 2011)

99 users are reading this topic!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_________________


How much this extra-pad will cost?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm interested!


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Delicious tears in the topic. lol

And there are people defending this shit. Seriously, I can't understand some people. When a lot of people said "Hey, Nintendo were very stupid in not including a second analog" Nintendo fans said "Not necessary". 

Apparently, for Nintendo, developers AND most of the fans of FPS and games, it is.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to the internet Maedhros.
Haha jk.
But the fans are just all over the place.
Everyone wanted it to be released as soon as possible, but then apparently Nintendo rushed it out.
MAKE UP YOUR MINDS


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm just glad it's just an add-on. I won't want to spend another $300+ on an 'improved' console. Trade in prices here are also ridiculously low.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 7, 2011)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:
			
		

> 99 users are reading this topic!




and learning nothing. 

If this turns out to be for use only with 3rd party ports of existing console games (and 'new' 3rd party games that basically are just ports of existing console games), then that's fine because I admit it .... Nintendo's 1st party games are the reason I buy any Nintendo system. With the exception of some driving sims/games like Forza, I haven't liked the 'style' of games on playstation consoles or xbox since day-1. So, like the Mario Wheel on the Wii I'll buy it for the occasional use, and not let it get me all bothered.

But if Nintendo starts publishing their own games that _require_ this add-on, they may lose me for good. I've got hundreds of (old) games on my to-play list.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I'm just glad it's just an add-on. I won't want to spend another $300+ on an 'improved' console. Trade in prices here are also ridiculously low.


This is the next in the list (god, I hope not). If this shit is really adopted by developers, you can be sure as hell the next revision it'll will include a second analog + L2/R2 in it. They'll not announce anything in this TGS, because it would kill the sales of the 3DS in holydays.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wont kill the sales, it's Mario we are up against (Holiday Releases)


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think it's that big of a deal. If the attachment allows me to play Monster Hunter on my 3DS, I will BUY BUY BUY because well... it's Monster Hunter! Here's to hoping it has even more content than MH2ndG.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, People often use it as a negative connotation, as sad as that may be.  Most people just use it because they consider it small, insignificant and thus just a plain stupid attraction.  That’s not how it works though.  Most people use the word gimmick (in gaming) to mean an attraction in a negative sense, though that’s simply slight ignorance.


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Sep 7, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Also, lol Meowthemouse



First thing that came into my mind when I saw that retarded attachment, as if that small+big screen combo isn't stupid enough! I don't blame the companies that make this crap, I blame people who buy em.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it would kill the hadware sales. Just think a little man, if they announce the new revision now, why would people buy a new 3DS right now, when they can wait for the revision?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Yes, it would kill the hadware sales. Just think a little man, if they announce the new revision now, why would people buy a new 3DS right now, when they can wait for the revision?


That's correct, if they can resist not playing Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart on release. Don't forget, human beings are an impatient species


----------



## Qtis (Sep 7, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also there is the problem with lots of hype. Even though people might not really expect anything from said games (yes I know they are Nintendo and Mario and shishl, but just an example(I like mario, don't get me wrong)), the hype makes it hard for some people to wait.. Plus that the current lineup for games isn't that spectacular compared to the DS/PSP, which at the moment have quite a big library of good games already released..



-Qtis


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Mario Kart and Mario Land wouldn't save people from not buying a hardware (they would still sell, for the people who already have the portable). There would be no need to buy one if the revised and better version were to be announced.

But enough of this speculation. It's not like it'll be happening anyway (or that's what I hope).


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2011)

The early rumors said that the engineers were working on something cheap..
Lets hope this bundles with 3DS's for free, like Apple did with iPhone 4's.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 7, 2011)

Just thinking out loud here, but looking at my 3DS it looks like the thing was designed to accommodate this add-on from the beginning. The IR port on the back that nobody knew what it was for is positioned perfectly for communication with the add-on. Look at the add-on and notice it has a raised panel that mates up against the 3DS exactly where the IR port is. Now, look at the front and back of the 3DS and notice there are four rectangular notches (2 front, 2 back) that would be perfect for locking on this peripheral.


So, if Nintendo intended this thing to be used on the 3DS from the drawing board, then I'm guessing they also did not expect it to be used frequently (or to be mandatory), or else it would have been integrated into the design. If this is true, then again I'm guessing but I doubt the inevitable redesign, whenever it does come out, will be any different. Better screen maybe, better battery hopefully, but not dual analog.

That said, I'm very interested to hear how Nintendo presents this thing next week. The devil's in the details.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> The early rumors said that the engineers were working on something cheap..
> Lets hope this bundles with 3DS's for free, like Apple did with iPhone 4's.


This would be the best idea if they want this to be adopted. Also, give them for free for ambassadors.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 7, 2011)

Hanafuda said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud here, but looking at my 3DS it looks like the thing was designed to accommodate this add-on from the beginning. The IR port on the back that nobody knew what it was for is positioned perfectly for communication with the add-on. Look at the add-on and notice it has a raised panel that mates up against the 3DS exactly where the IR port is. Now, look at the front and back of the 3DS and notice there are four rectangular notches (2 front, 2 back) that would be perfect for locking on this peripheral.
> 
> 
> So, if Nintendo intended this thing to be used on the 3DS from the drawing board, then I'm guessing they also did not expect it to be used frequently (or to be mandatory), or else it would have been integrated into the design. If this is true, then again I'm guessing but I doubt the inevitable redesign, whenever it does come out, will be any different. Better screen maybe, better battery hopefully, but not dual analog.
> ...



Or...........maybe.........the device was designed to specifically fit it?  Like....y'know........most peripherals for stuff?  It's.......kinda how you design an addon?  By using what's already on the system?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hanafuda said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud here, but looking at my 3DS it looks like the thing was designed to accommodate this add-on from the beginning. The IR port on the back that nobody knew what it was for is positioned perfectly for communication with the add-on. Look at the add-on and notice it has a raised panel that mates up against the 3DS exactly where the IR port is. Now, look at the front and back of the 3DS and notice there are four rectangular notches (2 front, 2 back) that would be perfect for locking on this peripheral.
> 
> 
> So, if Nintendo intended this thing to be used on the 3DS from the drawing board, then I'm guessing they also did not expect it to be used frequently (or to be mandatory), or else it would have been integrated into the design. If this is true, then again I'm guessing but I doubt the inevitable redesign, whenever it does come out, will be any different. Better screen maybe, better battery hopefully, but not dual analog.
> ...


You know, after reading your post and continuously flipping thru my 3DS, I can say it's extremely likely.

Things are really starting to get interesting.


----------



## Necron (Sep 7, 2011)

Now that's an ugly 3DS.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 7, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> Hanafuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You could say that about the IR port .. sure they could design the peripheral to fit the design. But what's the IR port there for in the first place, if not this? And you can't really say that about those notches ... maybe theyre for mounting the peripheral, maybe not. But I see no other purpose for them to be there.


.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 7, 2011)

Hanafuda said:
			
		

> You could say that about the IR port .. sure they could design the peripheral to fit the design. But what's the IR port there for in the first place, if not this? And you can't really say that about those notches ... maybe theyre for mounting the peripheral, maybe not. But I see no other purpose for them to be there.
> 
> 
> .


The IR port is there for local VC multiplayer.
Nintendo says that multiplayer works better with IR ports.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

Hanafuda said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud here, but looking at my 3DS it looks like the thing was designed to accommodate this add-on from the beginning. The IR port on the back that nobody knew what it was for is positioned perfectly for communication with the add-on. Look at the add-on and notice it has a raised panel that mates up against the 3DS exactly where the IR port is. Now, look at the front and back of the 3DS and notice there are four rectangular notches (2 front, 2 back) that would be perfect for locking on this peripheral.
> 
> 
> So, if Nintendo intended this thing to be used on the 3DS from the drawing board, then I'm guessing they also did not expect it to be used frequently (or to be mandatory), or else it would have been integrated into the design. If this is true, then again I'm guessing but I doubt the inevitable redesign, whenever it does come out, will be any different. Better screen maybe, better battery hopefully, but not dual analog.
> ...


Except the IR communications isn't feasible for this. It would create lag controls. If it was a bluetooth communication, then perhaps it could work... it'll be like a cradle. (the cradle you use to recharge your 3DS.) It'll probably use the same port.

If your second paragraph is true, then there's no point in releasing this for other games. If this isn't an acessory, just an addon exclusive for MH, then there would be no problem at all. The problem is that it doesn't looks like this, the thing even has a name already.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 7, 2011)

Theres no way this add-on will cost more than $10

I'd say that the new revision IS coming thats why this add-on exist, for the early adopters so they will be able to play future games that will utilize the 2 analog nubs


----------



## Amphy2310 (Sep 7, 2011)

wow that just makes the 3ds look ugly


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

There is still no solid evidence that an improved version is coming. I'll just stick to official Nintendo news.


----------



## bik_84 (Sep 7, 2011)

ay caramba, nintendo needs to address this as soon as possible, this is a pr disaster. This peripheral should  stay as an optional device to not alienate the ones not getting this attachment, its damn too ugly, bulky and this could be the perfect excuse for nintendo to announce a hardware revision. With lines that "we have done this slide pad peripheral for our beloved early adopters, to appease their anger for our short comings, and for them to play the next wave of nintendo portable games. This will link our 1st pillar(current 3ds) to our 2nd pillar(dual analog 3ds)". A lot of us nintendo fans right now are scratching our heads with this revelation. The touch screen could been a better option, to add a suction analog will be a better fit design wise and pr wise. Damn did nintendo drop the ball on the 3ds? i hope not..


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe many here are overreacting. Chill. This thing ISN'T compulsory. It's just an add on if you would like your 3DS to have a second stick, offering supposedly better controls.


----------



## shadowgauge (Sep 7, 2011)

the 3ds needs to go XL screw light that's what it is now i can go for bigger screens and dual slider pads with solar panels to power the 10x battery life and a tv out for 3dtvs FTW lol


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Except the IR communications isn't feasible for this. It would create lag controls.




Really? You may be right, but I thought IR was okay so long as there is a direct line of sight between emitters.


----------



## saviorkross (Sep 7, 2011)

I think the $80 I paid more as an ambassador should cover that Nintendo. Get at me~


Kidding aside, I look forward to this thing. Instant buy for me if they ever localize MH3G.


----------



## Vinnymac (Sep 7, 2011)

The only way I would actually enjoy something like an add-on for a portable would be if it didn't inconvenience the portable aspect of the device. I don't see why the schematic of the attachment and 3DS looks so large, but they should have easily been able to make something smaller, look at the nunchuk as an example.

(nunchuk, wii motion plus, mario kart wheel, guitar hero ds.n64 pkmn stadium cartridge expansion, rumble pack, n64 memory expansion, even the old consoles had expansions with the guns for duck hunt, and things like that.) But the majority of the expansions weren't this big.

If they made a slider that slid over beneath the ABXY buttons or even over the ABXY buttons, and was smaller than this attachment, I would be much happier. I think if these pictures are real, we should all be praying it is a prototype.


----------



## Diamondred (Sep 7, 2011)

Vinnymac said:
			
		

> The only way I would actually enjoy something like an add-on for a portable would be if it didn't inconvenience the portable aspect of the device. I don't see why the schematic of the attachment and 3DS looks so large, but they should have easily been able to make something smaller, look at the nunchuk.
> 
> If they made a slider that slid over beneath the ABXY buttons or even over the ABXY buttons, and was smaller than this attachment, I would be much happier. I think if these pictures are real, we should all be praying it is a prototype.



think that they are using the IR port (is that the name? i don't know) to connect the add on to the 3DS, and the IR port is in the left side... so, obviously, they need something large to attach the add on to the port and place the stick on the right side


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 7, 2011)

shadowgauge said:
			
		

> the 3ds needs to go XL screw light that's what it is now i can go for bigger screens and dual slider pads with solar panels to power the 10x battery life and a tv out for 3dtvs FTW lol


Agree, fuck the 2 screens shit and the 3D
give us a Powerful handheld Nintendo


----------



## Valwin (Sep 7, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> For the love of _anything, please_ make it so that I can play Monster Hunter Tri without that ugly mess jutting out its butt every time I play.



stop been cheap I HOPE IS NEEDED TO PLAY IT  cuz it will be awesome this pad is the best thing ever i hope lots of game use it


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2011)

So let me get this straight.

Nintendo is taking an already big, bulky and ugly(to an extent) handeld. Making it bigger, bulkier and a bit more ugly... Whoa, nice plan.

WIll most games need this? Or, is it just an optional expansion? Since most of Nintendo's optional expansions don't get very much support. Like, the Wii Speak didn't get much support. And very few games used the Wii Motion Plus to the full potential.

But I hope Nintendo integrates this into the next 3DS revision if it acualy catches on.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 7, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









This thing is weird... Hopefully we'll find out for sure what's going on in Ninty's head comes September 13th.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 7, 2011)

well i guess thats how they were going to do the extra slide pad huh interesting i dont want it thought


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 7, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight.
> 
> Nintendo is taking an already big, bulky and ugly(to an extent) handheld. Making it bigger, bulkier and a bit more ugly... Whoa, nice plan.


This.
It would have been better if it already was there in the first place or make a new version of it that include the extra joystick + some extra stuff of some kind?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

After having a good night's sleep, I'm more calm about this whole situation.

Even if games could use it, they can't make it a requirement, so developers will still have to design games without the peripheral in mind. Doing a lackluster job with control schemes not using the peripheral would have a negatively profound impact on an already problematic situation.

Concerning a possible revision, with this peripheral, it also includes an R2 button, right? For Nintendo to incorporate something like that, they'd have to make the revision extra thick to accommodate that, negating the possibility of a Lite version. If they are gonna thicken it up that way, they might as well make the entire thing bigger so it isn't as awkward, making more of a reason that such a revision will instead go the way of an XL edition.


----------



## Schlupi (Sep 7, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight.
> 
> Nintendo is taking an already big, bulky and ugly(to an extent) handeld. Making it bigger, bulkier and a bit more ugly... Whoa, nice plan.


Before






After


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not one to normally rage or anything but this is honestly the dumbest F****** idea I've ever seen 
Fragmentation is a bad thing  and now i'm going to miss out on games because I don't want to carry around a 3ds the size of a atari lynx?

Way to make your customers feel important, specially if a hardware revision is right around the corner.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> After having a good night's sleep, I'm more calm about this whole situation.
> 
> Even if games could use it, they can't make it a requirement, so developers will still have to design games without the peripheral in mind. Doing a lackluster job with control schemes not using the peripheral would have a negatively profound impact on an already problematic situation.
> 
> Concerning a possible revision, with this peripheral, it also includes an R2 button, right? For Nintendo to incorporate something like that, they'd have to make the revision extra thick to accommodate that, negating the possibility of a Lite version. If they are gonna thicken it up that way, they might as well make the entire thing bigger so it isn't as awkward, making more of a reason that such a revision will instead go the way of an XL edition.


Exactly. This is not a compulsory add on accessory. It just adds on to control options.

Finally someone calm enough to understand the situation.


----------



## Batman55 (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks like it makes the whole system more comfortable to hold, and if it has extra battery, then I'm all for it.

But I'm still waiting for a year to see if they announce a new 3DS with all this built in, and hopefully with bigger screens.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Now could it. This is just a theory. Be basically a DS Game card with a ds game card built in? (inception) Thus allowing the inputs to work and allowing you to play your games. I mean its big enough as it is.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2011)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> It looks like it makes the whole system more comfortable to hold, and if it has extra battery, then I'm all for it.
> 
> But I'm still waiting for a year to see if they announce a new 3DS with all this built in, and hopefully with bigger screens.


Agreed so much on the second part. New 3DS with this built in, looks better and better battery. Would be awesome and count me in.


----------



## mameks (Sep 7, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I love you :3

And also the 3DS isn't that big and bulky


----------



## Mr.Positive (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, the 3DS is the second smallest DS model next to the Lite. Slips into my pocket easily.


As for this news...

uh...


what?


I understand that Monster Hunter is big in Japan, but was it really worth creating an Osbourne Effect and messing up consumer confidence for the next year or so? Nobody will want to touch a 3DS until a model with 2nd analogue  built-in comes out. If Sony has a brain they'll have a marketing field day with this.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It adds, in a bad way. The only way this doens't ends being one of the most ridiculous thing Nintendo ever produced is if the rumored price by 01net ($10) ends being true, making this "easy" (as in cheap) for them to bundle it with games like the recently announced MH or a Nintendo 1st party.

The thing has not only R1/R2, but an L2 too Discos.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 7, 2011)

terrible terrible add on

embarrassing move nintendo


would never buy this for more than $10


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the rumor is true (10 bucks), it's a worthwhile add on to me.
If more than $20, I'll be boycotting Nintendo for good. (unless it comes with battery)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh gosh 24 pages on this already? lol
Just read this.. that thingy really looks fugly and cheap!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> - The cradle could be a battery pack or have a container for the battery


I HOPE SO! wishing for the battery to be included is too much to ask from Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! But, I hope they sell the battery seperately for a reasonable price.


----------



## Keva (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit that thing is ugly.

Way to go Nintendo for screwing up a pretty nicely designed handheld.


----------



## mangaTom (Sep 7, 2011)

As long as it feels comfortable and makes my gaming experience more enjoyable, then im up for it. I'm not really into aesthetics you know, as long as they do it right. Plus it's an accessory so I can remove it any time I want it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

On a side note.. I bought official 3DS carry case(protector case), now.. whats gonna happen to that?
Refund it or fucking give me a replacement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its not gonna fit with that shit attached to the 3DS.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> On a side note.. I bought official 3DS carry case(protector case), now.. whats gonna happen to that?
> Refund it or fucking give me a replacement
> 
> 
> ...


Will never happen. It's not a compulsory accessory anyway. They are just going to ask you to take it out and put your case back on. 

Tomorrow I'll email Ninty over this, let's see what replies we'll get.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the products I bought was officially licensed product.
Also got logic3 alumenium casing which I didnt mention because its not licensed by Nintendo. But anyway, my accessories are all going to be useless..


----------



## mameks (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're just going out to the shops with your 3DS, don't have this thing attached.
If you're travelling properly, just put it in your bag when you're not using it >_>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right. Whatever.. be happy with it.
As if I would take it off and put it back that often.

Anyway, at least they should price that add-on reasonably and hoping for the battery slot/placement.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, looks like I won't be using that since I have the battery pack installed on my 3DS. GJ Nintendo.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

You all do know that the attachment is optional, right? (not aiming particularly at you tanveer)

BTW, it is rumored that the attachment is around $10, by 01net


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 7, 2011)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> terrible terrible add on
> 
> embarrassing move nintendo
> 
> ...


Seriously.

Cons:
- Not even a portable anymore.
- It's ugly.
- It's bulky.
- Money out of our pockets.
Pros:
- We get an analog stick... 

I don't see their thinking. Well, it looks like if any games require this add-on, I'm just not getting it. Simple as that. I am never using this ridiculous thing.

Also, Reggie. Remember when you said people didn't have to worry about getting screwed over by a remodel of the 3DS because 'there was nothing to add to the 3DS'? Looks like you guys f***ed up.

I can't believe people are actually supporting Nintendo on this one. I thought I was bad for rebuying the same system... but this is literally one of the most idiotic things I've seen in the gaming industry.

And for Monster Hunter 3DS... I'll probably get it if it doesn't require this B.S.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2011)

Let's hope this extra slider thingy has a built-in battery, because the extra electronics will reduce battery life (no matter how slightly), and the pad/grip/attachment thingy doesn't look like it leaves room for those extended life replacement batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> You all do know that the attachment is optional, right? (not aiming particularly at you tanveer)


Yes. They will probably have a revision for the 3DS.
But, quite sure games are going to make use of those extra buttons/circle-pad.

They cant make it MUST at this stage.. they could add it for free in the future 3DS consoles/bundles, but cant really make it compulsory for every user.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

All I can say for now is, wait for the conference/TGS, see the info, start ranting and boycotting.

EDIT: read a couple of forums and apparently people who claimed to 'understand Japanese' says that the accessory is only for MH Tri G and that it will be bundled with the game. No official news on that though.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> All I can say for now is, wait for the conference/TGS, see the info, start ranting and boycotting.
> 
> EDIT: read a couple of forums and apparently people who claimed to 'understand Japanese' says that the accessory is only for MH Tri G and that it will be bundled with the game. No official news on that though.


Hopefully this is true... but at the same time, a peripheral made for one game? Doesn't sound right. 

Hopefully it's not needed for the game though. I would like to get it, but kinda on the fence. If my 3DS is going to be double the size... that kinda pushes me towards no.

If it's for camera problems... why can't they use the D-Pad? Does Monster Hunter need that many buttons? I don't remember. Also... there's the touch screen.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> On a side note.. I bought official 3DS carry case(protector case), now.. whats gonna happen to that?
> Refund it or fucking give me a replacement
> 
> 
> ...




dont cry and think just unplug the addon so there i fix it for you


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Umm hello? This thought just came into my mind....why would Monster Hunter need a 2nd C-Pad? Last time I checked all the super-hit MH titles have been on the PSP. Yes....PSP. The good ol' Sony handheld with a *single Analog *and no touchscreen or gyro. Yes. Grind it into your brains. MH doesn't require a 2nd C-Pad, Kid Icarus on the other hand. Does. For Lefties.

This post is directed to all who claim that the 2nd C-Pad is coming with MH in mind.


----------



## Issac (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Umm hello? This thought just came into my mind....why would Monster Hunter need a 2nd C-Pad? Last time I checked all the super-hit MH titles have been on the PSP. Yes....PSP. The good ol' Sony handheld with a *single Analog *and no touchscreen or gyro. Yes. Grind it into your brains. MH doesn't require a 2nd C-Pad, Kid Icarus on the other hand. Does. For Lefties.
> 
> This post is directed to all who claim that the 2nd C-Pad is coming with MH in mind.
> 
> ...



Dude... "I buy a piece of hardware, and I don't like the looks of it, and it makes it a bit bigger... and all I get is a stupid analog stick"... that's what it sounds like.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I'm gonna wait until Nintendo releases the updated console with this integrated, it's obviously gonna happen now.


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Umm hello? This thought just came into my mind....why would Monster Hunter need a 2nd C-Pad? Last time I checked all the super-hit MH titles have been on the PSP. Yes....PSP. The good ol' Sony handheld with a *single Analog *and no touchscreen or gyro. Yes. Grind it into your brains. MH doesn't require a 2nd C-Pad, Kid Icarus on the other hand. Does. For Lefties.
> 
> This post is directed to all who claim that the 2nd C-Pad is coming with MH in mind.


Playing Monster Hunter on the PSP feels like a chore with those controls.

People who have 200+ hours must have a permanent crab hand.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> On a side note.. I bought official 3DS carry case(protector case), now.. whats gonna happen to that?
> Refund it or fucking give me a replacement
> 
> 
> ...


This is the replacement... the new Official Nintendo 3DS Shirt!




that pocket is convenient, eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw... I've read that the slide pad accessory is made by Capcom, not from Nintendo. Also I've read that NOE said it was first party. So.... who knows


----------



## Langin (Sep 7, 2011)

0.o WTF

That looks ugly! Capcom or Nintendo or whoever wth.






Still cool thing! ;D


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

One thing people might complain about is that the face buttons might become harder to reach. Wouldn't in make sense in this situation to just duplicate those face buttons onto the addon, and move the slider down, so the thumb can rotate from one to another rather than extend?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 7, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making a new product is not the same as making an add-on. And since when was the iPhone big and bulky?

I think the 3DS is quite nice as it is, with that thing on it it just looks unusable. Buttons will be horrible to reach.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, and I bet on the 3DS there will be more games that will use the thumb pad and the D pad at the same time.

Do Not Want.

Also, if you don't want this, wait for the revision.  If you don't want that, don't buy it, problem solved.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2011)

WHAT?

Look how massive and awkwardly placed that thing is. How are you going to fit THAT in your pocket? Are developers supposed to develop their games for this peripheral and without it, or are they going to develop for just this one? What is this I don't even.

Just... seriously Nintendo, what are you thinking?


----------



## xile6 (Sep 7, 2011)

Didnt feel like reading through all these pages. but jsut wanted to say.
How long do you think it will be before someone takes on of these apart and mount the slide pad to the front of the 3ds and drill some holes on the top for the L2,r2 buttons.

The psp failed because it didnt have the second stick, but  some people grouped together and made it happen. As where sony just played dumb and did nothing. The down side to that was that games wherent able to support the 2nd stick so the best the homebrew world could do was copy the buttons X, O, [], ^, and port them to the 2nd stick.

So here is to hopping this is released soon and people take it apart and make it better. I know If its cheap enough ill buy 2 just to tear one apart and see if i can make it smaller or to my liking.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> WHAT?
> 
> Look how massive and awkwardly placed that thing is. How are you going to fit THAT in your pocket? Are developers supposed to develop their games for this peripheral and without it, or are they going to develop for just this one? What is this I don't even.
> 
> Just... seriously Nintendo, what are you thinking?


Fixing problems the best easiest, most frugal, least troubling [to make and sell] way possible


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ugly and akward looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Alot of people are suggesting this could possibly only be for Monster Hunter... Sounds like it could be true. 

But doing this after the big price drop, Nintendo would just be shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks awesome, albeit a bit awkward..


----------



## benbop1992 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, In my opininon, Its gonna be epic, Im just hoping it will make its way over here with its PSP Twin!


----------



## Varia (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm actually kinda happy everyone's making an uproar (yap, almost every single gaming forum), maybe that way Nintendo will see that [most] of the fans don't want this ugly huge add-on. 
If it's only for MH, then I'm totally fine with it btw, but if the next revision will have 2 slider pads, then this might be the last time I get a Nintendo handheld before a revision comes out. The price drop was already bad enough.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2011)

What the hell is this?

I can't believe this rumour turned out to be true. Nintendo's design team should have been able to tell that having only one stick would pose a problem. Are they that incompetent that they didn't realize that during development? And now they're probably going to announce a redesign.

_*THANK YOU NINTENDO*_





Oh and, now I have to stretch my thumb just to reach the A/B/X/Y buttons. Thanks again, Nintendo.

As for Monster Hunter 3G, I'm pretty excited for it. Haven't played MH3 on the Wii.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 7, 2011)

guys, not for the first time in history, monster hunter wants to be special and needs its own control-system.

just wait and see, and for once, dont be all omg wtf this can never be good sobsobsob


----------



## iFish (Sep 7, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the iPhone and iPad are both really good looking devices.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 7, 2011)

THANKS NINTENDO! I always wanted to shell out *MORE* money trying to play my favorite games!


----------



## nikochanr3 (Sep 7, 2011)

It makes playing MH much easier.  I'll get it.  People bitch and whine too much.  It's so old.  When did the video game playing universe turn from fanboys into bitching old women?

Note: i could care less, but i think the article is talking about this being specifically FOR MH3, not for every single game coming forever.  ALthough this might give some of you less to whine about.


----------



## gibberish (Sep 7, 2011)

honestly i find it hard to believe that this isn't an elaborate hoax.
nintendo is going senile in its old age.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> But the iPhone and iPad are both really good looking devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't have to get it. You didn't have to use it. You didn't need it.


This could be Capcom doing.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 7, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> THANKS NINTENDO! I always wanted to shell out *MORE* money trying to play my favorite games!


What? Do you get the 3DS games for FREE? No.

Once you buy a console/handheld, you'll keep on using more and more money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm betting this isn't an accessory directly from Nintendo themselves, they'd never make something this huge and ugly just to add another pad. -.- If only I was good at PhotoShop, I'd show everyone here what my thought of an acceptable C-Pad Peripheral is...


----------



## shadowgauge (Sep 7, 2011)

shit... games better use t if ppl are going to buy it,3DS should have had dual sliding pads from the start.look at how many ppl were complaining that the psp should've had another analog,
i know u can use the touch screen to simulate the analog but thats a pain in the a$$ especially on first person shooters,one hand to hold the system and the other on the touch screen and holding the system while shooting with your pinky kinda sucks.the extra sliding pad is cool but looks ugly, if a revision is getting made im trading mine in. i already spent money on the battery pak so it wont work with it and if its an extended battery pack you can be sure its more than $10 also if it connects to system that means the system has to power it so that means your 3DS battery life will get worse.  So revision it is! Im sure that's why nintendo lowered the price so that they can sell the revision at $249.99 in march watch and remember i told you so...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

This accessory is apparently a 'prototype' tested by Capcom at their studio (you can see it in the image). It is NOT a representation of any final product. So really everyone I suggest waiting till TGS. it's not a direct first party product. (seriously, I'm shocked when I compare THAT to the present given cradle as well)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This accessory is apparently a *'prototype'* tested by Capcom at their studio (you can see it in the image). It is NOT a representation of any final product. So really everyone I suggest waiting till TGS. it's not a direct first party product. (seriously, I'm shocked when I compare THAT to the present given cradle as well)



Hopefully that's true. Considering the official announcement of MH on the 3DS was only recently means it is months away from an actual release. That is plenty of time for a design change of the peripheral.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm ill miss my power pak + for this? hmmm. No matter what the finale design if it comes out will be like I know it wont work


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 7, 2011)

This has probably been said, but I don't feel like reading 27 pages... has anybody thought this might be just an attachment made just for MH (like the Guitar grip or the paddle controller) ? That would seem to make more sense to me.

If that not the case, it wouldn't seem to be something to worry too much about, as addons are usually woefully under supported. WM+ is cool, but you can count on one hand the games that actually use it well, and only 5 games require it. Besides being required for Zelda MM, DK64 (which it was bundled with) and PD, the N64 expansion pack was more of a novelty then anything else. In a few games it made a nice difference (like rogue squadron) but in most games it wasn't too noticeable.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyway it can actually be true that this attachment may only come with this game - the huge words in Jap are something like 'Secret Solution! MH Tri G Control System'.

EDIT: I wanted to continue, but I have GOOD NEWS for everyone. Capcom has confirmed Monster Hunter Tri G, and also added that the accessory is OPTIONAL and there are various control options available in game!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SAUCE. Sorry source.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Anyway it can actually be true that this attachment may only come with this game - the huge words in Jap are something like 'Secret Solution! MH Tri G Control System'.
> 
> EDIT: I wanted to continue, but I have GOOD NEWS for everyone. Capcom has confirmed Monster Hunter Tri G, and also added that the accessory is OPTIONAL and there are various control options available in game!!!!
> 
> ...


Phew, it's good to know it's not mandatory. I may buy one to try, as it might be useful, but god it's ugly and I wouldn't wanna use it in public.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

This explains why Capcom wanted to include dual analog as an option:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There is also, of course, the slide-pad attachment, which Tsujimoto called a “secret weapon” crafted so players could play 3G with the same control feel as the original Tri. “It feels really good holding it in your hand,” he said, “and its center of gravity is toward the front, so controlling it is a breeze.”



Mua Source

They are the devs, so they have tried the cradle. It would actually be nice playing this game at home with the cradle on, and out without. Thank you capcom for being so considerate.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it will be like classic controller pro, it´s not mandatory, and was made for playing monster hunter. I guess you will be able to play without this addon, just like MH tri.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2011)

lufere7 said:
			
		

> I think it will be like classic controller pro, it´s not mandatory, and was made for playing monster hunter. I guess you will be able to play without this addon, just like MH tri.


This is what exactly capcom meant if you read the source.

Anyway, I'm still waiting for more info at TGS. it might actually be a great choice buying the cradle and playing it at home.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2011)

That is the dumbest looking peripheral I've ever seen outside of the Power Glove

Yes, even more so than that giant glowing dildo known as the Move.


----------



## Valwin (Sep 7, 2011)

i will buy it is jsut genius  will make the game play better


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it fixing?

The 3DS has many problems, sure, but "Needs another analog stick through a butt ugly add on" was never one of them.

Is this made for the same three armed mutants that the N64 controller was designed around, because there is no way this will be comfortable to use.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixing claw disease.  Cheap, possibly effective, probably easy to make, and mostly uncomfortable and not wanted.

But now that I think about it, I'd rather have this than claw disease.  And I'd rather have a revision than this.  In short, I want a revision.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

Good and all, but I still see Capcom pushing Nintendo for a revision tho....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wouldn't  that make the rumor partly false because it not made by Nintendo.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2011)

A revision could fix some things, sure, but really, the 3DS doesn't need another analog stick. There is simply no way that it will be comfortable and play well with the DS touch screen awkwardly sandwiched in the middle.

Plus, using both analog sticks and the screen... any games that focus on the screen (which is most) are going to suffer from this revision.

I appreciate Nintendo trying to rectify their mistakes, but making even bigger mistakes is not the right way to do it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Good and all, but I still see Capcom pushing Nintendo for a revision tho....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well never mind.

Scan the thread. Still not getting it tho.

Even if it didn't look weird.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> A revision could fix some things, sure, but really, the 3DS doesn't need another analog stick. There is simply no way that it will be comfortable and play well with the DS touch screen awkwardly sandwiched in the middle.
> 
> Plus, using both analog sticks and the screen... any games that focus on the screen (which is most) are going to suffer from this revision.
> 
> I appreciate Nintendo trying to rectify their mistakes, but making even bigger mistakes is not the right way to do it.


I don't see how a second analog would at all remove the focus of the screen.  I think it would be comfortable if it were a part of a revision, as long as they had an analog on both sides, it'd be like a regular controller.  Only as a handheld.

Something like that you have to try to screw up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I don't see how a second analog would at all remove the focus of the screen.  I think it would be comfortable if it were a part of a revision, as long as they had an analog on both sides, it'd be like a regular controller.  Only as a handheld.
> 
> Something like that you have to try to screw up.



I think they might've, this thing just looks stupid.

Monster Hunter wasn't perfect on the PSP but it played well enough and Japan bought it. A lot. The 3DS basically has the same control scheme as the PSP. When couldn't they do that again? Or use the touchscreen?

EDIT: If they're related...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

People at capcom seem rather happy with the attachment. I admit it looks horrible, but I won't mind as long as it's comfy and effective.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant if it were to be included in the revision.

Though this does look like they put 0 effort into the design.


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my god Monster Hunter, I need it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the peripheral does look quite ridiculous.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 8, 2011)

So it won't have extra battery right? then why is it so bulky? I'm inclined to thinking this is just a leaked prototype. Well, at least it looks comfortable C:


----------



## Qtis (Sep 8, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> i will buy it is jsut genius  will make the game play better



Honestly this comes to mind:






Paying extra for a single controller for a hand held? How can this be genius if the console is around 6 months old. The console is meant to last at least a few years (5+, looking at past consoles) and making new things for a few games is just.. well.. You just shouldn't do it at this point. Just look at the iPhone for example. Apple doesn't add new things to the old models, they make a new one.


-Qtis

ps. Making a game play better? Why didn't they request it in the first place. The add-on will most likely be about 50% more expensive for the company making the games for it if Nintendo doesn't add the option for every game to come. That'll also not happen very likely...


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 8, 2011)

PWNED!

And my friend almost suckered me into believing I was suckered into believing the extra slide-pad rumors.

I'll bet anyone on GBAtemp $100 (quite literally! Bring it!) that the 3DS with it integrated is coming.

Think Wii Remote Plus.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, ugly or not, if it is comfortable and actually works well, then there shouldn't be a problem. It's optional in any case. Of course my problem is that it probably won't work with the Power Pak +, and anyone with one of those would not be able to use the peripheral. "If" the peripheral were designed to accommodate that, in that the 3DS sits in it by the bottom edges with the middle section able to dip in, it would make my day.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is, the DS is already nothing like a regular controller. There's a giant touch screen in the way (Captain Obvious says...). Don't get me wrong, it's great for the system, but adding to it as if it were a normal controller is counter productive, and kind of going against the whole spirit of the thing (provide a unique gameplay experience available nowhere else through the innovative design)

It just looks a little too large to grip, and it'll only get in the way if you have to take your hand off to use the stylus on the screen. While I don't care too much for the touch screen on the PSV, at least that's on the just the main screen (and the back, but still). 

A revision might be able to reorganize everything, but it might be so different that it will be incredibly difficult for developers to develop for both the new 3DS and the old one, with or without this attachment.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that may be the problem, I was already referring to a revision.  With this "thing" I see exactly what you're talking about.  It's too wide and far away from the touch screen for you to use a stylus or your thumbs on it, so I completely understand your point.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 8, 2011)

Weren't people complaining that the 3DS wasn't big enough? Now that something that alleviates that comes around, they complain it's too big?


----------



## shadowgauge (Sep 8, 2011)

NYKO will make their own version with force feedback and power pak+  built in watch lol


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Weren't people complaining that the 3DS wasn't big enough? Now that something that alleviates that comes around, they complain it's too big?


The peripheral is too big, not the 3DS.  

Personally, I'd be glad if they made a 3DSXL.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm just glad it's optional and you won't need it for MH.

Still, I will get it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 8, 2011)

For people who have the 3DS and a Wii (or at least a Wiimote), try this. Hold the 3DS as you normally would. Now, hold it with your left hand, and pick up the Wiimote with your right, with D-Pad pointed up with sensor panel out in front. Now, hold the Wiimote right next to the 3DS on the right side, with the D-Pad aligned with the face buttons. Holding it in such a fashion, try switching between using the Wiimote D-Pad and the face buttons. This will at least give you an idea of what to expect, with a few differences. First, the Wiimote is too long. Second, the Wiimote is a little too wide in comparison to what the peripheral shows. Third, the Wiimote is not secured to the 3DS, whereas the peripheral will be because the 3DS sits in it.

Trying this myself, it really isn't too bad for demonstrative purposes, as the actual peripheral will handle far more comfortably.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 8, 2011)

peripherals most of the time...kill a console.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> peripherals most of the time...kill a console.


When?  When has a peripheral ever killed a console?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> peripherals most of the time...kill a console.


Er... Why would it? The Wii has peripherals, the DS has peripherals, even the PS3 has em, are they dead?


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the wii it died shortly after its first peripheral.

On topic: The slide-pad is interesting but I don't like monster hunter so I'll have to wait for a better game.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii's not dead yet.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lul'd

If you really consider it, the whole default Wii remote is a peripheral.

The PS Move is also a peripheral, and look at how successful it is.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Weren't people complaining that the 3DS wasn't big enough? Now that something that alleviates that comes around, they complain it's too big?




People that say so is more because of the screens and people complaining about the cradle is because it makes the 3DS too bulky not just big but too bulky also and that make it uncomfortable


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the lul?  I'm playing Xenoblade and loving it.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm referring to stanleyopar. 

The Wii, obviously, isn't dead. It's selling like hotcakes in Singapore especially since the massive price drop.

EDIT: stupid autocorrect


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> The PS Move is also a peripheral, and look at how successful it is.


I hope you mean the ps3 not the Move. 

Unless I'm wrong and the Move is actually doing great?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not doing great (especially seeing how the Kinect soared) but it's far from being a resounding success. It's just kinda... there.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 8, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Hopefully this is true... but at the same time, a peripheral made for one game? Doesn't sound right.




Why doesn't it sound right? There've been tons of them on both consoles and handhelds. And an equally long list of 'official' peripherals that end up only being supported by a small handful of games (NDS rumble pak, N64 expansion pak, Saturn RAM carts, Superscope, etc.) None of them ever 'killed' a system, they just enhanced a particular game or games for people who wanted the best experience.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

Want to be sure, this thing comes with 3 extra buttons as well?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's doing pretty well here. Much better than the kinect. (the kinect just WOAHed for a while and died down)

Still, it doesn't fail the PS3.

Likewise for this peripheral, it won't fail the 3DS.

@kingvamp: yes, the L and R enhancement buttons


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2011)

I won't be getting the slide pad addon, it's way too bulky. If it was a small attachment that fit onto the right side instead of a whole thing you insert the 3DS into then sure.
If they added a extra battery pack to the slide pad addon for extra battery life I would be interested, but that extra bulk is not worth it just for a second slide pad that games will probably be just as playable without.
Twice as much bulk to carry around, no thank you.

In fact looking at the pictures it seems way too bulky to be just a slide pad addon, there has to be a battery pack in there. Still that's a very bulky battery pack.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

The Real Jdbye said:
			
		

> I won't be getting the slide pad addon, it's way too bulky. If it was a small attachment that fit onto the right side instead of a whole thing you insert the 3DS into then sure.
> If they added a extra battery pack to the slide pad addon for extra battery life I would be interested, but that extra bulk is not worth it just for a second slide pad that games will probably be just as playable without.
> Twice as much bulk to carry around, no thank you.
> 
> In fact looking at the pictures it seems way too bulky to be just a slide pad addon, there has to be a battery pack in there. Still that's a very bulky battery pack.


If it can last for hours more, that'll be fun.


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 8, 2011)

It was sarcasm about the wii. I think peripherals are fine as long as they get out early and are used a lot. I don't have a wii motion plus and probably won't get one in the future. Hopefully this will get enough use to make it worth getting.


----------



## yikkyon (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if anyone brought this up yet but....how are we gonna reach our ABXY buttons AND play with the analog at the same time?

...Unless we master the RIGHT HANDED CLAW!!!


----------



## clegion (Sep 8, 2011)

sooo to play MH this time we have to claw using your right hand? what is this?, this look like a very poor design choice on nintendos part, depending on how many game i actually use it, and the price. I may or may not buy the 3ds


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

They probably would add a r2/l2  and slide pad on a new bigger 3DS in a year to 2 years time.

I didn't think the final one would have the slide pad right next to the face buttons.



			
				clegion said:
			
		

> sooo to play MH this time we have to claw using your right hand? what is this?, this look like a very poor design choice on nintendos part, depending on how many game i actually use it, and the price. I may or may not buy the 3ds


It is not final. It is not mandatory.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Sep 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> As long as it's comfortable, who cares how it looks like. My 3DS hardly leaves the house anyway.


This is how I feel.  It's easy to criticize the bulky design, especially the aesthetics of it, but it could really enhance the gaming experience.  I was hoping for a second analog since before the 3DS design was revealed.  I don't like using the touch screen for aiming because it's uncomfortable for me to hold and play, although the accuracy is spot-on.  I also like the added shoulder buttons, and it reminds me of how Nintendo improved the Classic Controller for the Wii.  If there is a battery in that 2 inches of plastic, this could be even better.

The biggest downfall for me, is that I like using crystal/shell style cases to reinforce the loose hinges on my system.  Using this add-on will obviously make those cases useless, unless somebody just wants to protect the upper half of the 3DS.  I only play my 3DS at home, so I have no problem with it.  For those out in public, like on the bus or train, this thing could draw some attention (in a "WTF is that" kind of way).


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

dsfanatic5 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 to this 

And yeah, I just bought a crystal case for $9.90, oh bummer but at least it's not original


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

great... the first 3ds add on to the system... so cool... i'm excited woo pee!! but come on monster hunter... i just can't dig too deep into that game for some odd reason... after the wii version i played it really was not my thing... i wonder if there's a release date yet...


----------



## lcleong (Sep 8, 2011)

region locked! 
http://nintendoeverything.com/73292/
good luck in waiting for several years for its coming in west!

i'm not going to buy another jp 3ds for only this ...


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

lcleong said:
			
		

> region locked!
> http://nintendoeverything.com/73292/
> good luck in waiting for several years for its coming in west!
> 
> i'm not going to buy another jp 3ds for only this ...


Good job capcom.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh man, i hate that region lock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why nintendo put it on 3ds?


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

lcleong said:
			
		

> region locked!
> http://nintendoeverything.com/73292/
> good luck in waiting for several years for its coming in west!
> 
> i'm not going to buy another jp 3ds for only this ...



ani't that a bitch... i bet we will see this in the west till 2014-2015... i wonder if the thingy is going come out state side through...


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

Did Nintendo give devs a choice for region lock or is this Nintendo doing?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Did Nintendo give devs a choice for region lock or is this Nintendo doing?


It's Nintendo's doing.

If you check Nintendo support USA they'll even tell you _why_ they did it.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 8, 2011)

Why couldn't they make a damn flap on piece that puts a stick in that area above the power button and below the face buttons? That's enough space for a smaller size circle pad... UGH! I don't see what's so damn wrong with using the touch screen as a second analog. It works well with shooters. I don't have  problem with it.


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maybe a mistake not having a 2nd analog slider, but Nintendo also said they couldn't add a 2nd one in because there was just no more room.


your telling me the people who brought us glassless 3d couldnt figure out how to add a second analog stick! thats ridiculous... first thing I said when I saw the 3ds is, "wtf is the second analog...?" At this this offers a crap solution... albeit a solution never the less... Ill wait for the 3dsi lite XL personally.... lol


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind if it was smaller or as just as you saying for just other people. ( As in wouldn't get it either way.)

Yeah, to the second part.


----------



## xtreme1 (Sep 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Maybe a mistake not having a 2nd analog slider, but Nintendo also said they couldn't add a 2nd one in because there was just no more room.


your telling me the people who brought us glassless 3d couldnt figure out how to add a second analog stick! thats ridiculous... first thing I said when I saw the 3ds is, "wtf is the second analog...?" At this this offers a crap solution... albeit a solution never the less... Ill wait for the 3dsi lite XL personally.... lol


----------



## chemistryfreak (Sep 8, 2011)

lcleong said:
			
		

> region locked!
> http://nintendoeverything.com/73292/
> good luck in waiting for several years for its coming in west!
> 
> ...



To stay on topic, I wonder what is the Monster Hunter 3DS game size? Maybe 4gb like MGS? Since the graphic looks really awesome and there seems to be lots of gaming content.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 8, 2011)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They weren't the first to use glassless 3D, they were just the first to push it so hard in the market.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 8, 2011)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Late to the party, I see? It's been explained several times.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> xtreme1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First to use it in/for gaming. Plus was it even in the market at the time or just being developed and talk about?

@jan777 Yeah, that right.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah there was already a fujifilm camera that was 3D before the 3DS. 
Nintendo was just the ones who made it mainstream.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The camera came out later than the 3DS here.

Man we're slow...


----------



## DJ91990 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey I have a great idea for the next perhiphial!

Why not pop a friggen pizza maker onto the system! That way the next time I get hungry, I can just press the MAGIC FRIGGEN PIZZA BUTTON!!!

YAY!!!!!

This is stupid. I like the way the 3DS is now. Why do the creators of Monster Hunter 3 (3DS) DEMAND a second pad? Guess how many more games are going to "require" this hardware. Why were at it; why not contact *Actibungieblizz and tell them that WE WANT HALO 3DS!

Actibungieblizz = Activision + Bungie + Blizzard. All three are joined...I think.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Hey I have a great idea for the next perhiphial!
> 
> Why not pop a friggen pizza maker onto the system! That way the next time I get hungry, I can just press the MAGIC FRIGGEN PIZZA BUTTON!!!
> 
> ...


They didn't demand... who even told you that?


----------



## cris92x (Sep 8, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Hey I have a great idea for the next perhiphial!
> 
> Why not pop a friggen pizza maker onto the system! That way the next time I get hungry, I can just press the MAGIC FRIGGEN PIZZA BUTTON!!!
> 
> ...



"There is also, of course, the slide-pad attachment, which Tsujimoto called a "secret weapon" crafted so players could play 3G with the same control feel as the original Tri. "It feels really good holding it in your hand," he said, "and its center of gravity is toward the front, so controlling it is a breeze." -Tsujimoto

Honestly, I don't see what the big fuss is for. If we didn't get a second analog stick we would get psp type controls, touchscreen based, or gyroscope. If they used gyroscope everybody would flip shit about how it makes you look stupid in public and how you lose 3D. If it plays comfortably who gives a damn, it is not a quick pick up and play, you are going to spend hours and hours sucked into the game, might as well be comfortable experience.  Oh and I figure if you do use the second analog stick you won't be using the face buttons for anything, everything should be able to be mapped onto the shoulder buttons and touchscreen.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't see why everyone's complaining. You're probably all going to buy it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't care if it looks clunky, better then a whole bloody redesign.


----------



## YetoJesse (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm wondering.. am I the only one thinking that this is awesome?... I still play monster hunter tri on the wii from time till time.. if this comes out in europe, then wish me luck with schoolwork XD


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I don't see why everyone's complaining. You're probably all going to buy it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I will never want to spend S$300+ on a hell redesign just with two analogs.


----------



## YetoJesse (Sep 8, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^this 

+ over 9000 :troll:


----------



## beenii (Sep 8, 2011)

seeing how this game will be region locked and will not be coming to to the western market (hell, even MH3rdP isnt announced yet for our regions and propably wont be ever, on the psp at least) i literally will now pray to get a hack for my 3DS. please, gods of hacking. 
this is incredibly disappointing, at least for me.

btw, its been confirmed, that MH3G will be completely playable without the new "2nd slidepad" addon.
if you look closely on the screenshots you can see an D-pad icon, which most likely will be used for camera control. so imo, it will even be a better control-scheme then the psp ones


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

Despite the disappointment, Capcom did use the word 'yet'. We might get the game after all, but just later on. In the meantime, don't keep your hopes up too high.

Do you think I should email Capcom for MH Tri G to be localized in the west?

Sorry, wrong question. Is there info that the analog accessory will be hitting the west? (EUR or US)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Despite the disappointment, Capcom did use the word 'yet'. We might get the game after all, but just later on. In the meantime, don't keep your hopes up too high.
> 
> Do you think I should email Capcom for MH Tri G to be localized in the west?
> 
> Sorry, wrong question. Is there info that the analog accessory will be hitting the west? (EUR or US)



I would guess that there needs to be a reason for having it in EUR or US first, such as at least one game that can use it, either at the same time or before it is brought over.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 8, 2011)

alunral said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a while now, we haven't seen a use for the IR port on the 3DS...
EDIT: Nvm. Someone already brought the IR port up.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was what I really meant. So far the only game confirmed utilizing this is Tri G, hence there is still a possibility of a western portover if the controller were to launch in the west.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 8, 2011)

So all the panic was in vain. It's optional, it's only for MH and there aren't even plans for outside Japan. So move along guys. We'll find us something else to complain about the 3DS. My suggestions: Why isn't the upper screen a touch screen? Or why doesn't the 3DS have a touch pad on the back like the Vita?


----------



## heartgold (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm curious to how the 3DS takes input from the C-pad and those extra buttons, through IR, right? :/


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> I'm curious to how the 3DS takes input from the C-pad and those extra buttons, through IR, right? :/


How does it even STICK on the system?

Nintendo plans to release this on other regions as well btw.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked out the picture on the first page, the IR port is covered and the charging port isn't blocked which leads me to believe it's doing communication via IR port.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the charger was connected to the cradle, how dumb of I.

I hope it'll come with battery, because IR is going to take up more juice.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 8, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So all the panic was in vain. It's optional, it's only for MH and there aren't even plans for outside Japan. So move along guys. We'll find us something else to complain about the 3DS. My suggestions: Why isn't the upper screen a touch screen? Or why doesn't the 3DS have a touch pad on the back like the Vita?


How the hell are you gonna touch top screen, without having to move one of your hand completely. Thus, making it a chore

And if you want a touchpad, go buy the Vita. Competitors needn't be similar in all aspects, they should create their own ideas and try to thrive with them, not copy everything all over.


----------



## Rockym (Sep 8, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So all the panic was in vain. It's optional, it's only for MH and there aren't even plans for outside Japan. So move along guys. We'll find us something else to complain about the 3DS. My suggestions: Why isn't the upper screen a touch screen? Or why doesn't the 3DS have a touch pad on the back like the Vita?



It's optional for MH, it's not only for MH, and there aren't plans for MH outside of Japan.  However, Nintendo confirmed they plan to release the Circle Pad attachment and that each region will make an announcement about its availibility.  I think we'll be hearing about it at the conference next week and I also think they will be announcing a redesigned 3DS that incorporates the 2nd pad, sooner rather than later.

http://kotaku.com/5838197/nintendo-officia...rcle-pad-add+on


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Why isn't the upper screen a touch screen? Or why doesn't the 3DS have a touch pad on the back like the Vita?



The top screen is a 3D screen. If it's a touch screen, not only would it be terribly impractical, but it'd probably mess with the 3D.

And even I'm not bought on a back touchpad like the Vita.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 8, 2011)

Guys, turn on your sarcasm detectors


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I tried 3D phones (LG Optimus 3D), and the 3D was totally 'mushed' by fingerprints 

A back touchpad is neat, but since you already have a front, what other main purpose?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> A back touchpad is neat, but since you already have a front, what other main purpose?


IMO, the Vita's back touchpad is useless and un-needed, maybe I'll be proved wrong when it releases. But for now it looks useless.


----------



## shadowgauge (Sep 8, 2011)

this is the worst 3DS peripheral lol

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11358642


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is use for the rear (like in LBP and L.Deviants) but it doesn't serve as a MAIN source of control.

Back on topic, I really hope MH gets localized in the west, and that slide pad accessory be affordable (rumor states it at around $10)


----------



## Valwin (Sep 8, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> So all the panic was in vain. It's optional, it's only for MH and there aren't even plans for outside Japan. So move along guys. We'll find us something else to complain about the 3DS. My suggestions: Why isn't the upper screen a touch screen? Or why doesn't the 3DS have a touch pad on the back like the Vita?



because the 3ds is not a crappy portable that why it shuld not be like the vita


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 8, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> This may actually make porting PS Vita games to the 3ds faster. Since you won't have to chance the control much.
> 
> I'm betting however the original version of this device won't leave japan. Nintendo will ended up releasing a revision 3ds first and leave 3rd parties to make their own versions of the add-on. IMO the touchscreen should only be used for inventory, items, equipment ect and maps. I found many ds games frustrating with the touch screen mandatory used for actual control beyond maps/items for games. Nintendo is finally learning basic non-gimmicky controls are best. If they do the basic control route for the wii u, the 3ds may not be my last Nintendo system after all.







yea, with the 3DS GPU and RAM it should be possible to make 1:1 Ports....


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhm...how many times do you change the batteries of your TV remote..... all 3 - 5 years?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 8, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just wait for TGS for more info to be revealed.


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 8, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already mentioned somewhere about this. Your TV remote is HARDLY EVER USED. This will be in constant communication with the 3DS, if, you held the volume button down on your TV remote, I 100% guarantee that the batteries will not last a couple of years. Does an LED tource last for 3 years of you leave it switched on?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 8, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you mean the life time of the LED, yes it can stay years without breaking, even if constantly used.
About the Remote control youre right, its not constantly used, but even Ir-ports with transmittances of over 100 MB/s consume almost nothing.

I don't think Nintendo will put rechargeable batteries into this pack.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The top screen is a 3D screen. If it's a touch screen, not only would it be terribly impractical, but it'd probably mess with the 3D.



That is the exact reason why they didn't make the lower screen able to display 3D. It would ruin the effect far too much.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 8, 2011)

An Add-on is so fucking stupid. Just wait for a year and watch Nintendo release a new 3DS with the new buttons already built into the handheld. Waste of money. Hopefully Monster Hunter can make up for that.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 8, 2011)

this looks funny.. see how it works and price now


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and it would drain the battery even more, to a point even I be like "want more power!!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still time for redesign.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 9, 2011)

Ambassador or Redesign?





This is Nintendo screwing all current 3DS owners over.

Hopefully the final product (of the grip) won't be as bulky.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

If a redesign with it's own 2nd analog slider and extra shoulder buttons comes about, it's only because this peripheral came along. Without it, there's no reason to make a revision incorporating them.


----------



## sputnix (Sep 9, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Ambassador or Redesign?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if nintendo released the screenshots then that is probably the final design unfortunately


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember when Ninty first showed off the DS during an E3 event? The design was different in comparison to what we know of as the DSphat.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> If a redesign with it's own 2nd analog slider and extra shoulder buttons comes about, it's only because this peripheral came along. Without it, there's no reason to make a revision incorporating them.


And how do you suppose that makes sense?  Why would they make a redesign due to the release of a peripheral they're shelling out money for rather than shelling out less money to just make a new system (so to speak, it's a relaunch not a redesign).


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

How is this killing the 3DS? It's just a peripheral, just like the WiiMotionPlus was to the WiiMote. Chances are, it won't be needed for most games, but it's something nice to have.

But then that's just me, babbling on like the idiot I am.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> How is this killing the 3DS? It's just a peripheral, just like the WiiMotionPlus was to the WiiMote. Chances are, it won't be needed for most games, but it's something nice to have.
> 
> But then that's just me, babbling on like the idiot I am.


With a console, sure. That's fine... No harm in attaching a little thing to a Wii Remote. Just a pain because you have to buy it.

With a handheld... completely different story. The handheld is now 2x the size.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not required to buy it. Nintendo isn't forcing the product down your throat. If you don't like it don't buy it. 

I'll wait for official stuff at TGS before really confirming the size of the cradle.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still looks like it can fit in a bag, and you can always separate the console and the expansion. Adding a second slide pad and the R2/L2 buttons sounds like Nintendo's trying a different audience.

Then again, I don't really look at a handheld for how good it looks. I guess I'm just weird like that. :/


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like /.3


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if it is required for specific games, they are forcing it down your throat.

@Slyakin
Of course it can fit in a bag... I'm a guy. I don't carry a bag around with me.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

In all honesty, the picture makes it look bigger than what it probably is.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> If a redesign with it's own 2nd analog slider and extra shoulder buttons comes about, it's only because this peripheral came along. Without it, there's no reason to make a revision incorporating them.


I believe this as well. I think devs or at least Capcom want this more than fans do actually.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Well, if it is required for specific games, they are forcing it down your throat.
> 
> @Slyakin
> Of course it can fit in a bag... I'm a guy. I don't carry a bag around with me.


BUY IT NAOW ;3

Yeah, it could be required for some games, but it could also be like the WiiMotePlus in the sense that the games that use it are rather small in quantities.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, that just shows that it's not a gimmick, and just because it's not a gimmick doesn't mean it's "forced" on you, you're the one who chooses to play the games where it's mandatory.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 9, 2011)

I just think this whole idea is absolutely ridiculous, and I don't see what Nintendo is thinking...

It barely adds anything to gameplay, and makes current 3DS owners pissed off, potential 3DS owners want to wait for a new model, and non-3DS owners laugh...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I just think this whole idea is absolutely ridiculous, and I don't see what Nintendo is thinking...
> 
> It barely adds anything to gameplay, and makes current 3DS owners pissed off, potential 3DS owners want to wait for a new model, and non-3DS owners laugh...


Yeah, what was Nintendo thinking trying to make Camera control easier by releasing an optional product no one's forcing us to buy that could possibly open up a multitude of new gameplay options.  The nerve.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I just think this whole idea is absolutely ridiculous, and I don't see what Nintendo is thinking...
> 
> It barely adds anything to gameplay, and makes current 3DS owners pissed off, potential 3DS owners want to wait for a new model, and non-3DS owners laugh...


Honestly, I don't see the point of being angry. It's a peripheral, therefore optional. If you want to buy a game that needs it, then you can buy it.

If you can afford a 3DS and games to go along with it, you can probably afford a 2nd sliderpad peripheral.

(I do not mean to sound inflammatory)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> I just think this whole idea is absolutely ridiculous, and I don't see what Nintendo is thinking...
> 
> *It barely adds anything to gameplay*, and makes current 3DS owners pissed off, potential 3DS owners want to wait for a new model, and non-3DS owners laugh...


I largely agree with most of what you've said, but the bold portion? It offers better control options and some people actually prefer dual sticks compared to one + touch. In fact, this feature can arguably be said to be more useful than the 3D.

Note the arguably.

EDIT: added the word 'some'


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much one of the main selling points of the Vita is 2 analogs.

Imagine if it only had one.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Not really, that just shows that it's not a gimmick, and just because it's not a gimmick doesn't mean it's "forced" on you, you're the one who chooses to play the games where it's mandatory.
> Didn't want to, but if this not a gimmick, what is your position on the 3D of 3DS then?
> 
> 
> ...


It not even the peripheral that got me bothered.  It is the fact that this may bring a revision quicker.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not about the $10... I could care less about $10... It's about how I bring my 3DS everywhere, and if I wanted to play MH or a game that *needs* this on the go, I basically can't now. 

And the point of being angry is so hopefully Nintendo decides not to announce this thing, and pretend like it never happened. 

@chris888222
Everyone acts like there is no way to control the camera without a second analog stick. I've been doing it fine since 2004 on my DS. Never had a problem with it. It's not that it doesn't add anything to the gameplay, it's a whole lot of hassle for something that isn't necessary.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you and you know it.  Either way, that is irrelevant.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

If they're making a peripheral, chances are they're not gonna try to make a successor... Yet.

Nintendo's testing the "2 analog" waters. If it's a success... Who knows?


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 9, 2011)

I just hope only A FEW games require the second circle pad, I don't wanna be carrying this attachment everywhere I go.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, capcom has already confirmed that the slide pad accessory is *optional* and you can control with one stick just fine. 

About the cradle though, I received my reply about it and they claim that it's just a sprawling rumor and that only capcom staff members are trying it (NoA still doesn't want to admit). They did say however, that MH Tri G is commonly asked about and they are currently discussing it.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If they're making a peripheral, chances are they're not gonna try to make a successor... Yet.
> 
> Nintendo's testing the "2 analog" waters. If it's a success... Who knows?


Well my ideal is an XL with improved battery life and an integrated second stick and other stuffz.

I guess that's because I still have DSiXL jet-lag, though.  You know what they say, once you go XL you never go back.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Haha, capcom has already confirmed that the slide pad accessory is *optional* and you can control with one stick just fine.
> 
> About the cradle though, I received my reply about it and they claim that it's just a sprawling rumor and that only capcom staff members are trying it (NoA still doesn't want to admit). They did say however, that MH Tri G is commonly asked about and they are currently discussing it.


Wait. Really? Wow, that just breaks the whole argument. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And if this is really a rumor and it's only Capcom who's interested... Maybe Capcom should release this peripheral instead.


----------



## awssk8er (Sep 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as no games need the attachment, that is perfectly fine.

However, if they release even one game that this peripheral is required for... I'm just going to say... "Nintendo!... You really grind my gears..." and end up not getting the game.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2011)

This is their actual reply:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We’re aware of the rumors circulating about the Nintendo 3DS, but we have nothing to announce or confirm regarding a redesign or change to the hardware, other than our plans to bring out a new Flame Red color.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?  I'd welcome that with open arms.  If 0 games required it then there would be less incentive to buy it.

It's similar to games that required the Wiimotion Plus, and those were fine.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This is their actual reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All companies say that, no matter if they're releasing a new peripheral or the cure to cancer.

It's to make sure people don't take rumors as fact.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to confirm = Dead confirmed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding.

Yeah, agree with ya.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

If MH3G does come to EUR/US, then I'll probably get it with the peripheral.

If it comes down to it, and they do come out with a revision incorporating everything the peripheral comes with, I'll probably get it, transfer my games ans such over to the new one, and sell my old one. In such a case, I better keep my current one in good condition.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

I guess since the attachment is optional and not mandatory, it is a gimmick. (Going by someone logic)





Anyway, I hope the game does come over.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 9, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> It barely adds anything to gameplay, and makes current 3DS owners pissed off


Meanwhile, two months ago: Every-fucking-one complaining about the lack of a second analog stick.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saying lol.


Anyway now that I got a 3DS and seeing the rumors of MH actually coming on the portable, I am more than happy ^__^.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I guess since the attachment is optional and not mandatory, it is a gimmick. (Going by someone logic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the current time that is exactly what it is, yes.

You say it as if it were a negative thing, though.

Also, it's not "my" logic.  I just did the research, followed the facts and posted it here.


----------



## Eswar21297 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know if this idea was suggested, but I think that the Slide pad should be a slide in and out like the old DS Stylus placement, but it'll become a bit thicker. They could also put an armored case for the top screen for no reason at all.

I'll definitely buy it, as long as it has an upgraded battery pack, more power than PowerPak+.

Have a good day.


PS: I never played Monster Hunter, but by taking a good look at videos it looks addicting.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard anyone cry for an analog stick / slider on the old DS. Camera control was fine on DS. Why is it that the 3DS *must* have a 2nd slider? It's just a trend and cool now to whine about anything Nintendo.

It's really easy: If you think you really need a 2nd slide pad, buy it. If you think camera control on touch screen or whatever works for, don't buy it. You will see that it will always be optional when even the game (MH) it comes out for doesn't demand it as mandatory. And it's not like the WM+. When that came out it was mandatory for Wii Sports Resort. With this "cradle" the developers will always come up with different control schemes.

On a side note: Nintendo betrayed us all. Let's go to Nintendo HQ and burn them down


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fanboyism but - since the PSV has em everyone were angry that Nintendo didn't incorporate it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys don't bother posting, it's become a trend for every other fan to whine about a particular company, if they don't have something that their fav company is getting. Like I said before, the 3DS needn't follow the Vita's road. It's fine as it is. Extra C-Pad is NOT required.

If 3DS owners really are bothered with this, then answer my question:- Why did you buy a 3DS in the first place? To continously whine about lack of stuff?? I'm sure after this C-Pad scenario is done and out. People will start complaining about 3DS getting no games, 3DS 3D being stupid because they can't see it, small screen etc etc list goes on.

I wonder what complains will take birth when Vita releases?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back Touchpad troubling?? Vita lacking R2,L2, R3 and L3?? Pfftt.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 9, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, the 3DS was fine until all saw the two analog sticks on the PSV. The 3DS *was* and *is* still fine with one slide pad. They really made this 2nd slide pad for all those whiners and they still aren't satisfied.

Basically trendy whiners whine about Nintendo. If Nintendo adresses their problem, they still whine...

So who comes with me burning Nintendo HQ down?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 9, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Exactly, the 3DS was fine until all saw the two analog sticks on the PSV. The 3DS *was* and *is* still fine with one slide pad. They really made this 2nd slide pad for all those whiners and they still aren't satisfied.
> 
> Basically trendy whiners whine about Nintendo. If Nintendo adresses their problem, they still whine...
> 
> So who comes with me burning Nintendo HQ down?


We can whine about the Vita when it comes, that'll settle the score


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2011)

Camera controls were "fine" on the DS because they never built games like that. A common issue with the PSP, on the other hand, is that devs tried shoehorning a dual analog type control scheme onto a system with one analogue (commonly it would be analog nub + Square/Circle/Triangle/X). It didn't work terribly for some games but you could tell it was a far cry from dual analog controls.

And to say the peripheral adds nothing to gameplay is pretty much a sign of ignorance. It's still completely retarded looking and seems like they just forgot to incorporate one on the 3DS originally, but dual analogs certainly adds a lot. It's as though you've missed console gaming over the past 15-some years (PSX to now).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 9, 2011)

A scenario of two people playing a competitive FPS game against each other. One person using the peripheral, the other isn't.

P1( without ): "Dude, you look embarrassing with your 3DS attached to that block."
P2 ( with ): "And you getting your ass handed back to you with this 'block' isn't?"

As "silly" as it may look, if it enhances/improves gameplay, then what's the problem?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> And to say the peripheral adds nothing to gameplay is pretty much a sign of ignorance. It's still completely retarded looking and seems like they just forgot to in
> They didn't "forget".
> 
> QUOTE(DiscostewSM @ Sep 9 2011, 02:00 PM) A scenario of two people playing a competitive FPS game against each other. One person using the peripheral, the other isn't.
> ...


P1( without ): "Dude, you look embarrassing with your 3DS attached to that block and on top of that, you are losing big time."
P2 ( with ): "..."


----------



## Demonstryde (Sep 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does anybody play cod on the wii?????? do you not realize that they made a classic controller.... and they also use MOTION CONTROLLLLLLLLLL . i prefer motion control and will smoke anyone im going against that is using two joysticks.... motion control is where its at, and thats just how it is... but i do like having the option for another analog instead of just having them say " um you dont need those buttons just pick up a stylus and use the touchscreen" i friggin hate touchscreen aiming though it does work, i would rather have access to the axby buttons with the use of motion for the right analog....

edit: not implying that the classic controller has motion control.. though it does look like i said it that way lol.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 10, 2011)

Is it possible to install updates for cart based content on the 3DS? Because I was thinking it were possible, they could release updates for the control schemes of games that are already out so that they can use the extra triggers and slidepad. 

I really don't know because I don't have a 3DS(yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 10, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Is it possible to install updates for cart based content on the 3DS? Because I was thinking it were possible, they could release updates for the control schemes of games that are already out so that they can use the extra triggers and slidepad.
> 
> I really don't know because I don't have a 3DS(yet
> 
> ...



Really not sure about that, considering the games themselves are ROMs (save RAM is not ROM, but that area is small). However, if it is possible to have the updated code binary installed on the 3DS's flash memory and that is loaded to RAM instead of loading from the card, it could work that way. Save data could remain the same, but anything the new binary introduced could reserve it's own small save area on the 3DS's flash memory.

Whether or not the flash memory is allowed for such an operation is an entirely different subject.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 10, 2011)

Like i said before, ill wait for the 2nd or 3rd 3DS version, like 3DSi XL or something. The possible addition of a second slide pad as well as bigger screens is well worth the wait and this news prove that there is a market for it with this addon.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 10, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Like i said before, ill wait for the 2nd or 3rd 3DS version, like 3DSi XL or something. The possible addition of a second slide pad as well as bigger screens is well worth the wait and this news prove that there is a market for it with this addon.


I'll only stick to that if Nintendo's a real promise breaker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways if a redesign were to come out THAT soon (and with dual sticks and better battery), I'll trade in my old and get a new one and also tell myself that this is the last Nintendo system I'm going to get.


----------



## kelson98 (Sep 10, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> SS4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u mite hve some compition going on there chris btween new ds and old ds.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Sep 11, 2011)

Not sure if this got asked and answered or not but i'm surely not reading through 38 pages of this discussion to find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How would the additional butons work on the expansion? I was thinking something like action replay style, the addon slips in the game slot then the game slips into the back of that. 

If anyone knows if thats been discussed yet just link me to the page it's on if possible


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 11, 2011)

mikeyt1998 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this got asked and answered or not but i'm surely not reading through 38 pages of this discussion to find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is likely using the IR. The 3DS DOES have a built-in IR port, right?

We can't confirm this though, we'll need to wait for TGS for more official stuff.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> mikeyt1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Sep 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> mikeyt1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes! how didnt i notice that... DUH DUH


----------



## leeday100196 (Sep 12, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> How the hell is that actually gonna latch onto the system though, let alone interface with it o.o
> 
> Btw, obvious shop is obvious.


Probably plug into the charger port or headphone jack. either that or IR communication at close range when stuck on top. Other options idk.

Headphone jack might mean that it'll have built-in speakers to enhance noise.

My view: CoD on 3DS looks even more probable now!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 12, 2011)

it could be helpful for luigi's mansion 2 instead of using the gyroscope


----------



## nythu123 (Sep 12, 2011)

it looms pretty awesome, but wonder what the extra slid is actually. wonder how the game will actually turn out.


----------



## leeday100196 (Sep 13, 2011)

nythu123 said:
			
		

> it looms pretty awesome, but wonder what the extra slid is actually. wonder how the game will actually turn out.


If it's half as good as MH3 on the Wii, it'll be AWESOME! And personally I think it's a smart idea of Ninty to give everyone a PSV experience...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 13, 2011)

C+P from my USN post....

Listed on Nintendo's website here: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/hardware/acc...ries/index.html

It says it will be 1500 yen (About 20$) and will run off of one AAA battery. Games listed for it are MH, RE, MGS, Ace Combat, Dynasty Warriors, and KH 3D.

Translated version here http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/13/nintend...-december-10th/


----------

